# If babies had their OWN forum...



## Braven05

"So, I woke up at four this morning and I was starving! So I was like 'mom. mom I'm hungry." Nothin. So then I'm like, "MOM, I'm HUNGRY." Again, nothin. So then I'm mad and I'm like, "Mommmmm I'm so HUNGRRRYYYYY!!!!!" Finally! She rolls over. And do you know what she says to me?? "Shhhhh..." Wait....WTF, really?? Shh?! "No!!! I'm HUNGRY!!" Okay so she gets up after that, it worked. But then she picked me up, and where was she taking me? To the OTHER room...the one she "thinks" she's going to get me to sleep in, the one that has the bed with the bars she keeps trying to put me in....so annoying. Anyways, so she changes my diaper. TOTALLY NOT what I wanted...but then finally she takes me back to the bedroom and feeds me. Ahhh. But just before I fall asleep, yup...you guessed it...I take a BIG dump. THATS for making me wait!" - Avery

Sorry...I'm sleep deprived...I found this pretty amusing when I thought of this at 4 am while nursing a cranky baby lol I'm pretty sure thats what was going through her head. What would your LO post?


----------



## JacquiKeren

mummy why is this giant teddybear staring at me?? i think it wants to start something....im gonna try and punch it....oh wait ive grabbed it and i cant let go. Mummmmy its attacking me.......oooo this ear tastes good nomnom nom 

hehe x


----------



## xcharx

LOL love it!!!!!!!!! X


----------



## BabyBoo36

For gods sake woman, stop shouting rolly poly at me! I'll do it when I'm damn good and ready, like at 10am when you were in the shower and I was in my cot, or when you go into the kitchen to put the washing in. I'm not a performing seal and won't do it for Daddy/Nanna/Gramps either.....ooooooh she's gone out the room.......ha there - bloody rolly poly woman! Best get back onto my back so she doesn't know I've done it.......


----------



## Aunty E

So like this morning I woke up, and got out of bed and got on my bounce and spin zebra and the batteries were flat. Like completely. So I shouted and nobody came. So I had a bit of a rock on my horsey for a bit and still nobody came. Then I had a bit of a fake cry and finally Mum comes in and gets me. But does she replace the batteries? NO. She just puts me in her bed and expects me to sleep while Dad is snoring up a storm. Urm, hello? You could at least give me an iPhone to play with! Finally got Dad to stop snoring by punching him in the face 'accidentally' while getting his iPhone off the bedside table. Ha.


----------



## bonjo808

Braven05 said:


> "So, I woke up at four this morning and I was starving! So I was like 'mom. mom I'm hungry." Nothin. So then I'm like, "MOM, I'm HUNGRY." Again, nothin. So then I'm mad and I'm like, "Mommmmm I'm so HUNGRRRYYYYY!!!!!" Finally! She rolls over. And do you know what she says to me?? "Shhhhh..." Wait....WTF, really?? Shh?! "No!!! I'm HUNGRY!!" Okay so she gets up after that, it worked. But then she picked me up, and where was she taking me? To the OTHER room...the one she "thinks" she's going to get me to sleep in, the one that has the bed with the bars she keeps trying to put me in....so annoying. Anyways, so she changes my diaper. TOTALLY NOT what I wanted...but then finally she takes me back to the bedroom and feeds me. Ahhh. But just before I fall asleep, yup...you guessed it...I take a BIG dump. THATS for making me wait!" - Avery
> 
> Sorry...I'm sleep deprived...I found this pretty amusing when I thought of this at 4 am while nursing a cranky baby lol I'm pretty sure thats what was going through her head. What would your LO post?

I damn near spit out my coffee while reading this....hilarious!!


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

:devil: when my mum picked me up out my cot this morning and I babbled to her it was to let her know that no matter what she does today im going to cry AL day cause I want too and theres nothing she can do to stop me


----------



## Vanilla_girl

"So i was sleeping all peaceful in my bed, dreaming of dancing paci's as far as the eye can see, then this mom-person comes in, picks me up and starts snuggling me. I was ok with it for a minute, then decided I was hungry. When I tell her I"m hungry, she decides to change my diaper instead! LIke WTF? It's cold when you unsnap me mom-person. So I eat, then just as I close my eyes, she puts me back in my now-cold crib. Oh no - This will not do! I start squeaking and she keeps coming back in. Then I hear the pump start, so I have to progress to coughing to get her to come check on me. Eventually she turns on mobile for me - oh look at the pretty lights . . . eyes getting sleepy . . . pretty music. . . . ZONK z z z z z z z


----------



## k4th

"help! My mummy has developed a really bad habit! She's started sttn!! I don't know what to do! I've tried crying until I wake her and then pretending to go back to sleep before crying again. Last night she sent daddy in!!  WTF?? That isn't how this is supposed to work!!! I screamed & screamed until mummy came in but then she didn't want to play with me! What is up with that??? I'm young & want to party - but mummy just wants to sleep! She's been up all night with me before so I know she can do it! What else can I do to stop her sttn???!"


----------



## phoebe

Cheers Ladies a muchly needed giggle xxxx 
:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Braven05

Guilt free confession time babies - I smile when I poop because it FEELS good...and I like the smell it makes. And when my farts make a lot of noise mommy always calls me Stinky Butt...and it makes me giggle inside


----------



## cattattat

This thread actually made me lol! And I NEVER do that! :haha:


----------



## whit.

"Lady if you don't get this mother truckin' camera out of my mother truckin' face I'm going to take a huge dump right after you change me, so you have to change me twice and so I can take a dump in a fresh diaper"


----------



## JLFKJS

"So this morning I decided to play a trick on mommy (hee-hee!) right after she changed my diaper I decided to unload one so big that it would travel up and out of my diaper! Not only did I score an extra clean diaper, I scored an extra bath too!"


True story. lol


----------



## bubulix

"Mummy makes me laugh sometimes but it's our little secret - she keeps on testing me and asking me to do it when Daddy is around but I won't let her down - I'll keep it a secret mummy - you can depend on me."


----------



## BabyBoo36

"Ssooooo, I didn't really want to wear the pretty dress and tights Mummy picked out for me this am. I wanted to wear my Minnie Mouse babygro that says "So gorgeous" on the front, but Mummy wouldn't listen. So I'll just wait a minute........hnnnn, hnnnnn, HHNNNNN - ah there you go - massive dump - ooops, it seems to have leaked out my nappy and all over the pretty dress and tights. Oh, NOW Mummy puts me in my "So Gorgeous" babygro - she should've just listened to me this morning, would've saved a lot of hassle....."

Also true story, as is the rolling one. We have glass paneled doors and I keep catching her doing it when she thinks I'm not looking.....


----------



## mum2be257

'' My name is not Piglet, suger pie, wriggles, angel tart, sophie pie, or any of the other ridiculous names you call me, It's SOPHIE, you gave it to me so use it! Also I love falling asleep on you, why do you think you can get away with putting me down once i am asleep...I very much know your plans!!''


----------



## zebbed89

"I love my doggy so much I like to attach myself to his legs or ears but when I grab his leg he tries to shake me off! Rather annoying."


----------



## MummyinJune

LO - zzzzzZZZ *wakes up* "wwaaah where am i, wheres my bozy!!!? Wheres my mummys dressing gown, mummy, mummy, mummy...."
ME - "sssshhh" 
LO - "....what you doing maaaaammyy! i want up, you no i wont settle untill im in your bed why bother!!? .....
....ahhhh finnally, cozy cuddles with my mummy"
*lie down and snuggle in my bed*
"ahhhh this is the life, this dressing gown is sooo soooff...t zzzzZZZZ"
*attempt to put lo back in his own bed*
LO - " woah woah woah what is this what are you doing, nooooooo!"
*take lo back into my bed*
LO - " fantaaastic zzzzZZZZ"


----------



## pinkjoelle

So the feeding and changing machine puts me in the clothes she calls the poopie outfit... I just hate it so I poo so hard and big it leaks out and she has to change me completly... She doesnt get it, I hate this oufit and will never wear it more than 15 minutes... she thinks its funny, shes so weird...

And she keeps saying Elia to me, Elia, Elia, Elia.. weird weird weird, what does she want?

Also, I feel so misunderstood, I dont want to go to bed for the night before 10pm... dont try to put mein my crib at 9:45 I will scream and you will have to feed me a bottle before I settle.. Feed me at 9:15 then rock me until 10, that all I ask... its not rocket science!


----------



## whit.

"Whatever mommy thinks she has planned today - won't happen. Whatever she thinks we're doing, we'll do the opposite.. ha ha ha ha ha" :finger:


----------



## mum2be257

My mummy tries to put my down before 10 too!! i hate it, she thinks that extra 15 minutes early I won't notice.....but I do!! x


----------



## Lashes85

LOL, so funny.

'Okay, that's enough with the kisses mom!! Enough already!!' *Let's out a fake irritated whine* 'I SAID THAT'S ENOU.... *pukes all over mommy* 'You were asking for that mother'.


----------



## Lilli

Love it, HILARIOUS :thumbup:


----------



## JacquiKeren

milk,milk milk milk...MUMMY! milk milk milk milk...im hungry, stop flaffing around with that cloth that u insist on putting round my neck and just give me the milk! i promise i wont sick up over myself if u dont put the cloth on.....oh woops i sicked up on myself....and ur jeans...oh and the sofa! wow im a clever little boy. look how far i can make my sick travel


----------



## pinkjoelle

a small rant: the feeding changing machine keeps saying peek a boo and covering my face... what the **** what is she trying to acomplish? I give her looks that plainly say what are you doing ? explain this behavior...but she doesnt get it...


----------



## kiki04

:rofl: You ladies are awesome :rofl:

Err I mean you BABIES are awesome :rofl:


----------



## purapura

When I wake up in the morning I find it hilarious to grab on mummys glasses, and then I sqeaze her nose. I am the boss, and she knows it! Now, give me my dummy and rock me, I fancy a nap. Ah, just like a boss!


----------



## isabelsmummy

I am sick to death of my mammy telling me to leave go of her hair! I don't want to! Swinging from her hair is my bestest thing to do in the whole wide world - it really makes me giggle when she makes a funny noise like this "ooooowwwwwwwww"
She is silly my mammy!


----------



## Mrs_Random

So, I'm having a nap on the sofa when I ralise I can smell something.....cooking....ha, mum thinks she's gonna have a hot meal....I will just lay here quietly until I hear her put it on the table......he he he....such a good plan.......


----------



## tina3747

New thread: Any tips on how to not sttn??

This week I sttn ,2 times...!! I'm like WTF?!?!
My mums been trying to get me to do it for ages, no chance lady.well anyway, 2 nights on the trot I've slept through, not by choice I just didn't wake up. Got to the morning and realised what had happened in the first night, thought I'd better not make the same mistake again but I did. I'm just so tired , I think 7 months of constant waking her up just to pee her off has finally got to me and I'm now needing a full night. To top it all off, Ive not been in her bed once this week... Just can't cope anymore!!
Anyone got an advice to keep me awake?? Any would be much appreciated , thanks x


----------



## mum2be257

I fing if you kick up enough fuss before bed and the she put son that singing thing that hangs above you, that stop some falling awake...although she cottoned on and doesnt use it anymore....how about screaming until she puts you in her bed? no one gets a full nights sleep then?! x


----------



## Braven05

Okay so far this plan has worked REALLY well for me...you guys/girls should try it...go to sleep when your mommy wants you too...and I mean a good, DEEP sleep, like where mommy picks your arm up and drops it back down and you don't move at ALL...and let her put you down i.e., bassinet, crib, pnp, her bed, whatever...STILL don't move...then let mommy and daddy turn the lights off and get all comfy in bed and if you want a REAL laugh...wait til Daddy is snoring and Mommy is just about drifted off...and THEN wake up! Open your eyes wide, kick your feet, whimper and cry if you're feeling extra funny...and wait for it, wait for ittttt.....yup...there's the swear word...and mommy comes running! Thats my FAVORITE trick so far!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Mummy... maybe I should have mentioned this morning, I have no intentions of sleeping anywhere other than on you today. The second you put me down anywhere I am going to scream, do not be fooled, I am not asleep on your chest, just waiting. 

However as soon as nanny comes home from work I will zonk out in her arms & go down for a 3 hour nap, leaving you to wonder what you've been doing wrong all day. 

See you at 2am :D


----------



## Courtcourt

Cadence always tells us it is SO hard to be a baby!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Hahaha! Lyla would be like... 

'omg mummy look, I'm sitting unaided!!! oh wait no, I'm falling, aaahhhhh help me mummy! Ouch I just fell over mummy, where are you?! oh wait its okay because now I can see my feet, oh and look the tv remote, yumyum. mummy!!! this tv remote tastes disgusting so now I'm going to scream at it for a while until it does something funny. Ooops dropped it, oh ahahahahaha look at the ceiling, its hilarious!!! omg I will never get over how funny the ceiling is!!! actually no wait, the tv is even funnier hahahahaa. no mummy no why did you pick me up?! I was watching that, suppose you could change my bum though whilst I talk to the wall and kick my legs around so you can't get my nappy back on. I love you mum, ps. I'm hungry!'


----------



## Sarah24

Ooh that's a nice top mummy, think I'll puke on it...I see you've just changed your bed sheets, think I'll puke on that too...and if you're lucky, my nappy will leak and I'll pee on it too. I love being me : D


----------



## k4th

Braven05 said:


> Okay so far this plan has worked REALLY well for me...you guys/girls should try it...go to sleep when your mommy wants you too...and I mean a good, DEEP sleep, like where mommy picks your arm up and drops it back down and you don't move at ALL...and let her put you down i.e., bassinet, crib, pnp, her bed, whatever...STILL don't move...then let mommy and daddy turn the lights off and get all comfy in bed and if you want a REAL laugh...wait til Daddy is snoring and Mommy is just about drifted off...and THEN wake up! Open your eyes wide, kick your feet, whimper and cry if you're feeling extra funny...and wait for it, wait for ittttt.....yup...there's the swear word...and mommy comes running! Thats my FAVORITE trick so far!

Ok. I'll try this tonight, although I've a feeling mummy is ill. She keeps saying she's got a "night-out". I'm not sure what this is but I think it might be a bit like a cold??! Anyway, since she's ill I'll let her sleep for a bit and then try your suggestion at 3am and hopefully we'll get some playtime in!! I don't want to wear her out - just stop that pesky sttn! She has to be up for playtime again at 7am. I'll keep going with the awake training & I'm sure it'll work soon.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oh mum! Mum, mum mum mum mum! Muuuuuuuummmm... I want my dummy.

Oh noes, I pushed it out of my mouth.

MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!!!!

Ahh much better

Oh noes, I pushed it out again

MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM

I'm gonna keep this up til you pick me up again mummy.


----------



## Natsku

I've got such a silly mum, she doesn't realise I don't want to eat in the high chair, I want to eat off the floor instead. I keep throwing my food down there but then the damn fool cleans it up before letting me down! :growlmad:


----------



## maddog37

My LO would be like:

"Man I miss the cap on the bottle. I don't understand why mommy doesn't just give me the cap instead of making me drink milk first. The cap is so much yummier. Besides, mommy, me trying to eat it is your only chance to see my teeth, so just give me the damn cap and stop trying to feed me! It's not like I didn't drink like 4 hours ago. I took some, not a whole lot but whatever, I need my cap fix! If you stop getting on my case about this whole drinking milk thing, we'd both be so much happier!

And why was she crying when I won't drink it? I tried consoling her by staring at her like I'm confused, but she just kept stroking my face when I did that. Since that didn't work I decided to stare at anything but her. She tried to sneak into my view but I refused. She sang songs and we danced together after so I guess that's the way to stop her crying. Women!"


----------



## pinkneon

"This is my most favorite book. I don't care that you want to get me dressed I will hold onto it. It's got pretty pictures and lots of bits to feel. And it's MY FAVORITE! If you take it off me I will cry. I want to look at my book all day. No, I DON'T LIKE to lay down. I don't care that you need to change my nappy. I don't like it. Oh well I'll just roll over and craw off hahaha can't catch me! Oh ok so you are going to make me have my nappy changed?! But why? I don't like it! No, I don't want THAT cup. And I don't like this spoon, but that one there that looks exactly the same is one I like and I will use. Why do you keep taking me out of the bath? Bathtime is my most bestest activity. I LOVE to splash and make everything and everyone wet. But I don't LIKE that outfit! I know I will get food all over it hahahahahahaa"


----------



## Ilikecake

Crawl?! Why should I crawl when you'll get up and get it for me!! Stop being so lazy mummy!!


----------



## lindseymw

Guilty Confession:

I like to wait until Mammy has drove onto a motorway where she can't pull over & I start crying so she has to sing 'Row Row Row Your Boat' over & over again for 10miles.....serves her right for going shopping & NOT buying something for me! Give it a try, it's great fun!


----------



## Braven05

So guys...kicking mommy really hard in the boobs while she leans over to try and change me. Best. Game. Ever. For some reason everytime I do this mommy makes _some_ comment about how I never see _her_ kicking the refrigerator...she's so weird


----------



## sequeena

Oh my God I've been faffed about everywhere today! WTF did she want to go shopping for I have enough clothes!!


----------



## stardust599

Babies...

I have a problem.

Mummy is trying to teach me a new word. It sounds like "No" and I think I'm supposed to stop and listen when she says it? If I don't listen Mummy takes me away and tries to distract me with my toys or books. I mean, what's that all about? Does she think I'm stupid? Not falling for that one.

She says it when I go to help our doggy eat her dinner. I even started using a spoon for the water and dog biscuits but she still says NO?? The biscuits are my favourites and the doggy doesn't mind sharing :shrug: Mummy always says sharing is good!!

And when I try to put my favourite teddy in the toilet to give him a wash. It's MY teddy!! Mummy wants to put him in the washing machine but I know that thing takes ages and I'll have to go to bed without teddy! Why can't we just bath him in the toilet?

She also says it when I stand on the cat or pull his tail really hard. He makes lots of noise when I do so he must like it, right? It sounds like MEOWWWW. Mummy makes a MEOW noise when we read my books so it must be a good noise right?

So how do I get past this new problem? Mummy needs to learn that I won't stand for being told no.

I've tried crying (lots of crying) but it didn't work. I even tried throwing myself to the floor, hitting my head and rolling around but Mummy doesn't even look at me? What's her problem? I even tried smiling and laughing at Mummy and then doing it anyway but it still doesn't work.

HELP!


----------



## BabyBoo36

"Oakey dokey. So you've gone on and on and on about this rolly poly lark, so I'm going to do it. Every 5 minutes. And then I'm going to "forget" that I can roll back onto my back, so I'm going to whine lots until you get up and turn me over. Then I'll wait til you sit down, and rolly poly over again. And again. And again. Your fault Mummy. You wanted me to rolly poly......"


----------



## whit.

BabyBoo36 said:


> "Oakey dokey. So you've gone on and on and on about this rolly poly lark, so I'm going to do it. Every 5 minutes. And then I'm going to "forget" that I can roll back onto my back, so I'm going to whine lots until you get up and turn me over. Then I'll wait til you sit down, and rolly poly over again. And again. And again. Your fault Mummy. You wanted me to rolly poly......"

I do the exact same thing to my mommy! I do it roughly every minute though, I just love to see her say "oh you stinker butt, stay on your back because you're just going to cry!" she was way too excited for me to roll over, once I started doing it, she tells me she wishes I wouldn't have learned. Make up your mind, mommy!


----------



## hayz_baby

So i hear my mummy go i need a nappy change.. Come to think of it i wouldnt mind a new nappy.. But shes still doing that eating malarky they try to get me to do.. I mean come on why would anyone want to do that..?! Unless ot envolves biscuits.. Hmm i know what will stop that...hmmmmmpphhhh.. Ahhh
:)
my main problem is this metal thing that is in the way.. Mummy can go through it and i want to but i cant so i pull myself up and i try to get her to come bak or take me in there. So i once tried to push my head through.. But it didnt work so im like muuummmm.... Come get me.. MUUUMMMMMM MUMMMM she does come butnonly after waiting liike a million years!! I do get my own bak by jus standing there when she has things that im not allowed in her hands and im in the way so she cant get through.. Unless she picks me up.. I love being tall :D
(stairgate from lp


----------



## pinkneon

stardust599 said:


> Babies...
> 
> I have a problem.
> 
> Mummy is trying to teach me a new word. It sounds like "No" and I think I'm supposed to stop and listen when she says it? If I don't listen Mummy takes me away and tries to distract me with my toys or books. I mean, what's that all about? Does she think I'm stupid? Not falling for that one.
> 
> She says it when I go to help our doggy eat her dinner. I even started using a spoon for the water and dog biscuits but she still says NO?? The biscuits are my favourites and the doggy doesn't mind sharing :shrug: Mummy always says sharing is good!!
> 
> And when I try to put my favourite teddy in the toilet to give him a wash. It's MY teddy!! Mummy wants to put him in the washing machine but I know that thing takes ages and I'll have to go to bed without teddy! Why can't we just bath him in the toilet?
> 
> She also says it when I stand on the cat or pull his tail really hard. He makes lots of noise when I do so he must like it, right? It sounds like MEOWWWW. Mummy makes a MEOW noise when we read my books so it must be a good noise right?
> 
> So how do I get past this new problem? Mummy needs to learn that I won't stand for being told no.
> 
> I've tried crying (lots of crying) but it didn't work. I even tried throwing myself to the floor, hitting my head and rolling around but Mummy doesn't even look at me? What's her problem? I even tried smiling and laughing at Mummy and then doing it anyway but it still doesn't work.
> 
> HELP!

Dear Baby (I am sorry I don't know your name ...!)
My advice is to tell mommy no when she does something you don't like! That will teach her!! I don't really understand "no" just yet but I love to shake my head for no anyway! It's so much fun!! And it sounds lik your doggy and kitty are being real nice friends to you so maybe mommy is jealous :shrug: You could always annoy mommy by banging something VERY loud when she says no :haha: Or just say yes! 
Your friend, Baby Erikah xx


----------



## xashleyx

mummy everytime you put me down in my bouncy chair i am just going to be sick all over my clothes that you have already changed 5 times today, i enjoy hearing you curse and growl that i am also going to do it when i am over your shoulder while you walk around the house :) wuv you!!!!


----------



## pinkneon

"Oh, and by the way ... I HATE napping during the day as there is so much stuff going on! Please don't make me sleep. I will sleep WHEN I want to!"


----------



## Whisper

amazing i love it!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Try and put me into a routine will you, mummy, well we'll just see about that! I do what I want, when I want and balls to your routine. If I want to go to sleep and miss my bath time or watch tv when you're trying to read me a story I'm bloody well going to do it! What you gonna do about it?


----------



## Syl

Hello Babies,
Have you ever tried blowing raspberries while mom feeds you? Sooo much fun ;) Mom won't like it too much but who cares, right? :)


----------



## Fabby

Love this thread! 

Don't we have some clever babies on here!


----------



## pinkneon

Hello babies! Can I suggest rolling onto your tummy and crawling away when it's time for a nappy change? It's so much fun! Also, try getting a book and reading it out loud for everyone to hear and screech or cry everytime someone interrupts!


----------



## purapura

It's bed time, so I want my dammy! No, actually I don't want it! Mummmmmmmmm, I want my dummy! But I am a big boy now, so nope, I don't need my dummy! Ok, so I'll sleep in my cot, and after 15-30 min I'll decide if I want my dummy or not... Mum mm mm I need my dummy! Mummmmm I want I cuddle, no dummy... Ok I want cuddle, bottle and dummy... It's so hard to be a baby!


----------



## Braven05

pinkneon said:


> You could always annoy mommy by banging something VERY loud when she says no

:haha: aahah that made me LOL for some reason


----------



## pinkneon

Now I think the babies SHOULD have their own forum!


----------



## xashleyx

mum,shhhhhing me back to sleep in the middle of the night aint gonna make me go to sleep, i will always get louder until you come get me and then i will take ages to finish my bottle so you are wide awake by the time im finished :)


----------



## maddog37

Just because I like to watch you pee doesn't make me a perv, mommy. Don't make me go in the playpen while you use the washroom. I need to watch! I need to watch!!!


----------



## Luvmysunshine

Mommy I just don't want to eat baby food. It's so boring and not nearly as good as the cake daddy let me try the other day. Oops, that was supposed to be our secret. And stop singing about twinkling stars and itsy bitsy spiders. Spiders are frigging scary and who gives a sh** if wheels on the bus go round and round. What else to do you want them to do? Oh and what's with leaving me in my crib when I wake up. Do you really think I just might fall back asleep. Fat chance woman. I don't need more than 20 minutes for a nap anyway. I would like to be professionally entertained throughout the day because Sesame Street just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Ilikecake

pinkneon said:


> Now I think the babies SHOULD have their own forum!

There would probably be less arguing then on an adult forum :haha:


----------



## heather1212

So last night in bed me a daddy played a great game! He farted! So I farted! Then he farted again! So I farted again! Daddy thought it was great! You should all play it with your daddies! They will love it! It's even better if mummy is stuck in the middle and has to smell all the trumps me and daddy make!


----------



## purapura

pinkneon said:


> Now I think the babies SHOULD have their own forum!

I thought it's the baby club forum, and we are the intruders :haha:


----------



## xashleyx

heather1212 said:


> So last night in bed me a daddy played a great game! He farted! So I farted! Then he farted again! So I farted again! Daddy thought it was great! You should all play it with your daddies! They will love it! It's even better if mummy is stuck in the middle and has to smell all the trumps me and daddy make!

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## tanya

So my mummy has this new fad, she keeps puttin these weird drops in my nose! She says it will make my runny nose and cough better but I don't believe her, I've tried struggling, screaming an I've even tried knocking the silly bottle out of her hand but she won't stop! I don't want the snot to dry up anyway I like rubbing it on my mummy!


----------



## klcuk3

So Mummy I do love bouncing in my jumperoo but please DO NOT leave the room!....I want you to watch me bouncing and grabbing that funny looking thing you call a parrot that goes 'sqwark'. Ok now I'm tired of this and wanna go for a nap....perhaps if I grizzle.....no....hmm arms up?!...Ahh there we go! Quiet and smiley but please put me in my cot.....ahhh this is cosy....where's my bunny???? Phew there she is nom nom nom mmmm this ear tastes good....now off for zzzzzz...


----------



## tanya

Wait for it.... Wait for it..... Mummy sat down with her tea I'm gonna cry really loud for no reason so it's cold when she eats it, I don't want her to burn herself I'm doing her a favour. Waaaaaaaaa... What's that? A dummy? No fair! Oh... Zzzzzz


----------



## hawalkden

Well it's playtime for me whoop! 10pm wake up call ;)! I love this time of day when I cab stretch my legs and give my vocal cords a clearing out! Ooooops mummy doesn't look happy.. It'll teach her for making me come out her warm belly 5 weeks early! I'll keep her up all night till 4am have my yummy milk cocktail and then sleep all day ;)! 
Hang on.. What's this daddy duty tonight! He doesn't handle me messing looks like I'm going to sleep if I like it or not! Darn it! Suppose it's his birthday tomorrow I think I'll behave for him :)! 
Then I'll wait till tomorrow night when mummy is back on duty & I'll play again ;)! Haha..
Oh man then it's pass the bloody baby around in a few days! Think I'll store my sleeptime till then when I'm just being passed round the room. Just leave me be you've had or got children Of your own bloody cuddle them even if they are 6foot tall now! Stop hassling me Jesus! Owwww even though I'll only be 7 weeks old I'll still be spoilt ;)! Ha mummy & daddy won't have any presents roll on Christmas day! 
Hope all my baby forum friends have a great Christmas too have a milky cocktail on me ;)


----------



## booda

"Woke up at 3am. I was half an hour late!!!! usually i wake up at half 2!!!! So i started telling mommy i was hungry by whimpering, she doesn't respond because she's pretending to sleep hoping im just having a wakeful spell, so i get louder and louder. eventually she plucks me out the Cage-bed and i get to lie beside her for some titty :D i nom one, and do a nice big long bubbly pooey fart! :happydance: and then the damn woman goes and REMOVES MY NAPPY. I was quite happy lying in poo, it was nice and warm and squishy :( I even grinned manically to let her know how nice it was, and screamed at her when she removed it. Silly mummy, seems to think I LIKE these dry cold nappies. She stuffed titty-2 in my mouth though so i forgave her and shut up and must have dozed off, bums..."


----------



## pinkneon

Ooooh what's this? A Smart-Trike?? For me?! Who says I have to wait til Christmas for it ... I'll just wait til everyone is in bed and play with it. Shhhhhh don't tell anyone!


----------



## special_kala

This is what Willow sings in her head to the hokey kokey tune whilst im NIP in a busy coffe place.

"put the left boob in, take the left boob out in out in out shake it all about............hey you stranger i see you looking at me (cue big smile and leap to latch on) MY BOOB!!!"


----------



## ashley2pink

I was taking my nap today when Mommy and Daddy came in all quiet. They were giggling. Then they started undressing. I laid there quietly. Then right as Mommy and Daddy started giving each other kisses I started screaming and crying. No way am I being replaced with another baby! Nice try Mom and Dad!


----------



## jojo74

Hey babies, any of u got a mummy that tries to get you to sleep in the day? Mine just tries it all day long, I trick her by falling asleep on her shoulder after she has walked around our house for 45 minutes whilst shushing and patting my back (what's that all about?) then as soon as she tries to put ne in my cot I wake up! It's so funny to see the look on her face, I just do this a couple of times then she gives up and takes me for a nice walk in my pram!


----------



## pinkneon

jojo74 said:


> Hey babies, any of u got a mummy that tries to get you to sleep in the day? Mine just tries it all day long, I trick her by falling asleep on her shoulder after she has walked around our house for 45 minutes whilst shushing and patting my back (what's that all about?) then as soon as she tries to put ne in my cot I wake up! It's so funny to see the look on her face, I just do this a couple of times then she gives up and takes me for a nice walk in my pram!

Hi baby. I hate sleeping during the day! There's FAR too much going on! I usually rub my eyes and yawn and look all sleepy so I am laid in my pram ... And then I wake right up and cry to be let out, and have a nice play. And then I start rubbing my eyes again and get put in my pram again :growlmad: But usually then I fall asleep ... Must find a trick to stay awake!!


----------



## jojo74

pinkneon said:


> jojo74 said:
> 
> 
> Hey babies, any of u got a mummy that tries to get you to sleep in the day? Mine just tries it all day long, I trick her by falling asleep on her shoulder after she has walked around our house for 45 minutes whilst shushing and patting my back (what's that all about?) then as soon as she tries to put ne in my cot I wake up! It's so funny to see the look on her face, I just do this a couple of times then she gives up and takes me for a nice walk in my pram!
> 
> Hi baby. I hate sleeping during the day! There's FAR too much going on! I usually rub my eyes and yawn and look all sleepy so I am laid in my pram ... And then I wake right up and cry to be let out, and have a nice play. And then I start rubbing my eyes again and get put in my pram again :growlmad: But usually then I fall asleep ... Must find a trick to stay awake!!Click to expand...

Hi baby, don't suppose you have a 4yo brother that can make tonnes if noise to wake u up? Mine is in on this no daytime sleep lark, if he thinks I am going into a deep sleep he makes a really loud noise so that I wake up! It genius!!!!


----------



## HellBunny

Heheeee i'm gonna wake mummy up in a minute! I bet she will want me to go back to sleep soon as she always needs a wee lately! I've tricked mummy in getting up at a decent time the last 5 mornings, i'm gonna pull a 3am on her soon! 
Tomorrow she is going to drag me round that supermarket, but she will get me one of those yummy chicken sandwiches, so she should! She really expects me to co-operate and be good as gold while shes putting all sorts of odd things in that big metal thing Daddy pushes round? Ha i don't think so! I'l play up, then i'l put my hands in my mouth and they will feel all sorry for me as i will pretend i'm teething, no mummy, just wanting second helpings!


----------



## pinkneon

jojo74 said:


> pinkneon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo74 said:
> 
> 
> Hey babies, any of u got a mummy that tries to get you to sleep in the day? Mine just tries it all day long, I trick her by falling asleep on her shoulder after she has walked around our house for 45 minutes whilst shushing and patting my back (what's that all about?) then as soon as she tries to put ne in my cot I wake up! It's so funny to see the look on her face, I just do this a couple of times then she gives up and takes me for a nice walk in my pram!
> 
> Hi baby. I hate sleeping during the day! There's FAR too much going on! I usually rub my eyes and yawn and look all sleepy so I am laid in my pram ... And then I wake right up and cry to be let out, and have a nice play. And then I start rubbing my eyes again and get put in my pram again :growlmad: But usually then I fall asleep ... Must find a trick to stay awake!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi baby, don't suppose you have a 4yo brother that can make tonnes if noise to wake u up? Mine is in on this no daytime sleep lark, if he thinks I am going into a deep sleep he makes a really loud noise so that I wake up! It genius!!!!Click to expand...

No I don't :nope: ... Can I borrow yours?!


----------



## jojo74

Consider it done!


----------



## pinkneon

:rofl: I don't think your mommy will be very happy about that! But shhhhhh I won't tell her you said that!


----------



## heather1212

So tonight I've decided to sleep until 3:30 (well with a winge at midnight thrown in for good measure!) Why? Cus I know my mummy won't feel the benefit from it cus she was up til late watching the Gavin and Stacey Christmas special! Ha! Just you wait til tomorrow! I'll be back to waking up at about 1am just to annoy you! He he he!


----------



## whit.

Ilikecake said:


> pinkneon said:
> 
> 
> Now I think the babies SHOULD have their own forum!
> 
> There would probably be less arguing then on an adult forum :haha:Click to expand...

I doubt it.

"No, my mommy is the best because she weaned me after I was 6 months"
"My mommy is the best because she BF me!" 
"My mommy is just as amazing even though she FF me!" 

:rofl:


----------



## maddog37

whit. said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkneon said:
> 
> 
> Now I think the babies SHOULD have their own forum!
> 
> There would probably be less arguing then on an adult forum :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it.
> 
> "No, my mommy is the best because she weaned me after I was 6 months"
> "My mommy is the best because she BF me!"
> "My mommy is just as amazing even though she FF me!"
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:

"My mommy weaned me at 4 months, it was AWESOME. Oh dear solids, where have you been all my life??" :baby:


----------



## storm4mozza




----------



## Feathers

Why does my mummy think I want to play on my own? Even for a few minutes? I don't care that she's played with me for the past two hours, I need her to watch me carefully and make approving sounds as I bat around my toys. I've resorted to cryin when she says things like she has to go 'toilet'. What's that anyway? If she wore a nappy we wouldn't have this problem would we?


----------



## lindseymw

Ok, I've got the BEST GAME EVER I just had to share.....

When it's feeding time, after a couple of mouthfuls pretend to choke! Make sure you do lots of gagging followed by some coughing....when mum rips the tray off & starts undoing the straps, stop, look up & big smiles! Repeat every few mouthfuls!

I'm going to have a bit of a rant, right this mum thing keeps giving this Giraffe to look at. Thing is, it just looks at me with big googly eyes, I'm sure it was wanting to start something. Anyway, I decided enough was enough, I'll get it before it gets me so I started gnawing on it's leg. It was squeaking in protest but I ignored it. I thought to myself 'Woohooo I've got the bast*rd' but I dropped it. Damn! Mummmmmmmm, muuummmm so she picks it back up & it's still looking at me with the googly eyes, WTF? I gnawed your leg! Right, that's it, I was really pissed, the head got it next! Seriously when will these things learn. Next on me hitlist is the blue thing dangling down on Jumpyroo contraption.


----------



## membas#1

"I'm running this show, I rule this house...'nuff said"


----------



## tanya

Ok guys! I've figured out an amazing game! Seriously I had my mummy on her knees under my cage bed at 5am!
You need to set it up for a couple of nights, wait until she's settling to sleep and spit your dummy as hard as you can at the wall so it slides down the back of your cot, then do your special "muuuuummmmmmmyyyyyy ill never sleep without it" whinge, she will get up and pull everything out from under Neath crawl under and get it, after a couple of nights she will be trained that if the dummy can't be seen in bed then it must be under the cot.
This morning before she was awake I took my dummy and slid it under me so she couldn't see it, did my mummy whinge and she so fell for it! She was searching under there for ages even had the light on her phone out looking! It was brilliant, when she eventually gave up, promised to buy me new ones and picked me up for a cuddle, There the dummy was! So after this brilliant game I got a nice cuddle, promises of new dummies (my favourite) and a good suck on my dummy :D 
Try it! It works a treat!
U


----------



## broodybeauty

'woaaah WTF was that you just stuck up my nose mother,you trying to suck my brains out' *cough gag*

For all you babies trying to get mommies attention,what i do i wriggle about in my cot so much that my mitten comes off,then slowly move your hand to your face,claws out ready to do one of those huge red scratches.As soon as she sees you doing this i gaurantee she will come running!


----------



## pinkneon

Dear fellow Babies,
I have a problem. There is a nice big green thing that looks a bit like a funny tree in the living room. It has pretty lights on it and some weird glittery things. I am not allowed to touch them :growlmad: ... But there are lots of interesting looking presents underneath it and I am not allowed to touch them?! They look so interesting and all I want to do is see what they are and play with them but keep being told I must wait "until Christmas". What is that anyway? Why should I wait??? I also don't know how to open the presents anyway and am worried when this Christmas-thing comes along then I won't be able to open anything! A few weeks ago was a special day just for me (well, so it should be! :haha:) where there was cake and people gave me presents but other people opened them because I couldn't so maybe they weren't really for me. How do I open them??? And how do I get them now???
Please help!


----------



## fieldmouse

I'm a bit worried my mum isn't hitting her developmental milestones, she seems a bit slow.. For example, we have a lot of fun playing with her phone. I like it, it lights up amd has a cool baby colours app that's really interesting. But I will try to put it in my mouth of course. This has happened a lot now but mummy seems surprised every time. If you don't want me to put it in my mouth, don't give it to me! Do you think i should be worried? Does anyone else have a 30+ old who hasn't learnt this yet :)


----------



## Vanilla_girl

So my mommy took me to the big scary hospital again yesterday. I got her back by not eating for the entire time we were there. But every time I tried to fall asleep the big men put a different contraption on me. Doesn't mommy know that me screaming means I want to sleep. 
I got her back good though, by crying every 3,inutes last night. Juuuust enough time for her to pull the blankets over her and yep, crying! I lasted until 4am before she gave up and strapped me in my lamby! I love my lamby!


----------



## Braven05

You know...there's been a lot of mommy bashing on this thread, myself included...so let me take a moment to tell you why my mommy is pretty awesome. Last night I woke up at 5 am...I'm getting over a cold...and I just could NOT stop coughing. Mommy got up, took me in the other room, changed my diaper...she DID stick that damn soul-sucker up my nose but I have to admit, it helped...then she sat by this machine that was giving out steam and she cuddled me and fed me back to sleep and rubbed my back and gave me lots of kisses...it was very nice...love my "big milk thing"



pinkneon said:


> Dear fellow Babies,
> I have a problem. There is a nice big green thing that looks a bit like a funny tree in the living room. It has pretty lights on it and some weird glittery things. I am not allowed to touch them :growlmad: ... But there are lots of interesting looking presents underneath it and I am not allowed to touch them?! They look so interesting and all I want to do is see what they are and play with them but keep being told I must wait "until Christmas". What is that anyway? Why should I wait??? I also don't know how to open the presents anyway and am worried when this Christmas-thing comes along then I won't be able to open anything! A few weeks ago was a special day just for me (well, so it should be! :haha:) where there was cake and people gave me presents but other people opened them because I couldn't so maybe they weren't really for me. How do I open them??? And how do I get them now???
> Please help!

Okay so here is what you do...sometimes my mommy will put my playmat in the same room as the big sparkly tree-thing...and she'll do other things but check on me every couple of minutes...maybe if your mom does this too...you could pretend to fall asleep on the mat and maybe she'll leave you longer and then you can crawl over to the tree. THEN you just grab them and pull on the bright paper...and that'll open them. Mommy hasn't cut my nails in a couple of days so I could claw through the paper...too bad I'm not there to help...but I can't do anything more than roll over right now so maybe that wouldn't help too much...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Babies, I'm so upset! My mouth hurts all the time and I can't suck the good boobie milk :(. All this liquid stuff keeps running down my chin and my clothes get soaking wet! I don't like waking up crying. My poor mommy rocks me and cuddles me and never gets any sleep :(. What can I do to make it stop?

Oh and 7:30 is the most awesome time to wake up! Then I take a nap an hour later :haha: Gotta make sure Mommy is alert and on her toes!


----------



## sequeena

I am not happy with my mum today. She's just not getting it right at all! I am tired and she thinks I need my bottle... which is nice but I need sleep! She's tucked me up in bed finally though, yay!

I'll be back up when daddy gets home from work. DADDY DADDY DADDY.


----------



## whit.

I love my daddy way more than I love my mommy, but don't tell. It will hurt her feelings.


----------



## doggy121

he he ... tonight when mummy and daddys friends come round i'm going to go to sleep soon after cause i know mummys been telling dady that she's going to get giddy drunk tonight and i heard her mutter under her breath that daddy can fucking do something for a change... soo imgonna be well good for daddy... well till 6 am he he


----------



## eagermom

xxClaire_24xx said:


> :devil: when my mum picked me up out my cot this morning and I babbled to her it was to let her know that no matter what she does today im going to cry AL day cause I want too and theres nothing she can do to stop me

So much like my lil one...


----------



## stardust599

I need a new Mummy.

She forgot to take the baby monitor to bed last night. So Mummy didn't hear me wake her up until 6.45am and we were late to Mummy's work!! Stupid woman, why else does she think I wake her at 5.30am?


----------



## Natsku

My mum is mean. Today she took me to this really exciting place with lots of different things and colours and people and so many things I could play with but she kept making me sit in this silly 'trolley' thing and whenever she did let me down she'd chase after me before I got far :(


----------



## stardust599

Natsku said:


> My mum is mean. Today she took me to this really exciting place with lots of different things and colours and people and so many things I could play with but she kept making me sit in this silly 'trolley' thing and whenever she did let me down she'd chase after me before I got far :(



What a moron, what's wrong with your Mummy? Poor you, she must have ruined all the fun! Mummy sometimes let's me down in that big place but she makes me wears this stupid harness and straps round me so I can't go off exploring :-(


----------



## broodybeauty

I Just have to tell you all what happened today!my mammy was dancing around flapping her arms infront of that big machine that has a picture and sound coming from it, i heard her say to daddy 'i will lose this baby weight before my birthday'so after looking at her with my confused face(my favourite face to pull) for a few minuites i started to think i like my cuddly,chubby mammy so i better put a stop to this losing weight thing, so i whined and cried until she stopped and came to me 'i love cuddles' :)


----------



## Fascination

I have a very gullible mummy! She's been trying to go Christmas shopping for 2 weeks but I much prefer practical jokes, so everytime she's gotten herself and me ready to go out, I've started to cry. They're fake tears, of course, but she doesn't know that, so she feeds me or let's me go back to sleep. I'm totally onto a winner with this because it also means I don't have to wear my snowsuit that makes me look like a Teletubby ^^

I hate shopping! My silly mummy should know this by now x


----------



## Melibu90

Haha this thread is amazing! I wish i was good at things like this!


----------



## redstiletto

broodybeauty said:


> I Just have to tell you all what happened today!my mammy was dancing around flapping her arms infront of that big machine that has a picture and sound coming from it, i heard her say to daddy 'i will lose this baby weight before my birthday'so after looking at her with my confused face(my favourite face to pull) for a few minuites i started to think i like my cuddly,chubby mammy so i better put a stop to this losing weight thing, so i whined and cried until she stopped and came to me 'i love cuddles' :)

LOL this is my mommy too. She looks like a freaking idiot when she's flapping her arms and kicking like a crazy person! I don't like being ignored and I miss my boobies so I just scream bloody murder until she picks me up :haha:


----------



## Braven05

Can I just tell you how much I HATE when I'm crying and mommy copies me...like its funny or something. She'd better never ler me catch her crying...jerk :growlmad:


----------



## ashley2pink

Braven05 said:


> Can I just tell you how much I HATE when I'm crying and mommy copies me...like its funny or something. She'd better never ler me catch her crying...jerk :growlmad:

I know right!! 
I also hate when she makes stupid noises and faces at me. She keeps doing it to make me laugh, when really I'm laughing at how moronic she looks. 
And every time she blows in my face to see me gasp. Hello, woman! Its cuz your breath just about knocks me out!


----------



## Braven05

ashley2pink said:


> Braven05 said:
> 
> 
> Can I just tell you how much I HATE when I'm crying and mommy copies me...like its funny or something. She'd better never ler me catch her crying...jerk :growlmad:
> 
> I know right!!
> I also hate when she makes stupid noises and faces at me. She keeps doing it to make me laugh, when really I'm laughing at how moronic she looks.
> And every time she blows in my face to see me gasp. Hello, woman! Its cuz your breath just about knocks me out!Click to expand...

:haha: lol


----------



## ashley2pink

redstiletto said:


> LOL this is my mommy too. She looks like a freaking idiot when she's flapping her arms and kicking like a crazy person! I don't like being ignored and I miss my boobies so I just scream bloody murder until she picks me up :haha:

Oooo, Brad you are very handsome!! I'm here in Utah if you want to meet up! I am an older woman, but I like younger men!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

ashley2pink said:


> redstiletto said:
> 
> 
> LOL this is my mommy too. She looks like a freaking idiot when she's flapping her arms and kicking like a crazy person! I don't like being ignored and I miss my boobies so I just scream bloody murder until she picks me up :haha:
> 
> Oooo, Brad you are very handsome!! I'm here in Utah if you want to meet up! I am an older woman, but I like younger men!Click to expand...

Hahaha.. I know right? That is one good looking boy!


----------



## ashley2pink

MizzDeeDee said:


> ashley2pink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstiletto said:
> 
> 
> LOL this is my mommy too. She looks like a freaking idiot when she's flapping her arms and kicking like a crazy person! I don't like being ignored and I miss my boobies so I just scream bloody murder until she picks me up :haha:
> 
> Oooo, Brad you are very handsome!! I'm here in Utah if you want to meet up! I am an older woman, but I like younger men!Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha.. I know right? That is one good looking boy!Click to expand...

Excuse me Corrine! But I called dibs first! Plus you're a bit too old. Wow how many months are you now?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

ashley2pink said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashley2pink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstiletto said:
> 
> 
> LOL this is my mommy too. She looks like a freaking idiot when she's flapping her arms and kicking like a crazy person! I don't like being ignored and I miss my boobies so I just scream bloody murder until she picks me up :haha:
> 
> Oooo, Brad you are very handsome!! I'm here in Utah if you want to meet up! I am an older woman, but I like younger men!Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha.. I know right? That is one good looking boy!Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Corrine! But I called dibs first! Plus you're a bit too old. Wow how many months are you now?Click to expand...


6 months...but I'm a cougar. I like em young so I can train em early.


----------



## ashley2pink

Wow, girl! You are ancient! Not sure, but isnt 6 months considered elderly?
But I am jealous of your gorgeous dress! Where'd your Mom get it? My Mom is boring and didnt even buy me a Christmas dress!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

My grandma bought it for me. She buys me more clothes then mom does. 


It was funny though, I was hanging out with mom and dad. We were going somewhere and mom was really concerned with me looking perfect and I thought " I have to burp" but when I burped food got all over my write dress.. and I had had sweet potatoes. Mom wouldn't let me go until she scrubbed the dress forever! It really got on my nerves but then she let me flirt with some guy while she was holding me then she sat me on some old man with big white thing on his face. I pulled on it and he yelled, "it's real it's real"... whatever that means :roll:

Everyone started laughing and I just smiled because I'm a movie star you see.\\:D/


----------



## sequeena

Well I got my own back. I got up at 3:45am :smug: get used to it mother, this is your life for the next 18 years!! And it's not even Christmas day yet!


----------



## ashley2pink

Sweet Potatoes? Whats this? Im only allowed milk. Which I do spit up in my Mom's hair sometimes. Today was scary. Mommy was holding me on her lap. She was burping me then moved her hand off my back to type on the darn laptop again. Well I felt milk coming up and for some reason I decided to throw myself backward at the same time. Mommy caught me but my spit up splashed backward all up into my face. Up my nose, in my eyes. I could barely open my eyes with milk pooled into them! Mommy laughed and called Daddy to come have a look before she would even clean it off!


----------



## ashley2pink

sequeena said:


> Well I got my own back. I got up at 3:45am :smug: get used to it mother, this is your life for the next 18 years!! And it's not even Christmas day yet!

Oh , good one!! I make Mommy get up every hour of the night! I don't know why she's so crabby during the day when she's up all night cuddling and feeding me! I'm so cute! Who doesnt want to stare at my face 24/7?


----------



## pinkneon

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love you tomorrow, you're only a day away! Apparently I can open those interesting looking presents tomorrow ... But that is a l..o..n..g time away! What are all you babies up to today? I think I will smile and wave at everyone, and look pretty. I will also read my books and play with my toys. Might throw in a little screaming fit whilst I'm there as of course I am the most wonderful person and everyone should give me attention all the time. I am not "a big girl" as everyone keeps telling me (though don't tell anyone but secretly I _like_ being a big girl!) and I want someone to play with me ALL DAY LONG!


----------



## ashley2pink

Well at the moment I'm keeping Mommy up! I decided I'm not ready for bed yet and what can she do? It's only 2am here! Last night I went to bed at 4am! I think I'm getting sleepy though. I'm trying to fight it which is frustrating Mommy.


----------



## pinkneon

I LOVE fighting sleep ... I tend to fight it during the day then at night sit and talk to myself until I fall asleep! I go to bed at 8pm but I think that is _way_ too early!


----------



## ashley2pink

8 pm!! Thats like afternoon for me! Mommy sometimes acts like a bigger baby than me when I wont let her sleep. I like to thrash about and fuss and let my pacifier fall out for hours and hours. Mommy looks dizzy after a while laying there next to me. 
So, are you going to rip open your own presents tomorrow? I really wish I could, but I still have a hard time with that kind of thing. Mommy laughs at me when I'm trying to grab something, but it falls right away and I start crying. Stupid hands!


----------



## pinkneon

I can't :cry: Haven't learnt how to open them ... So either they will stay wrapped or someone else will have to open them for me! But I might try to eat the paper once it's on the floor!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

You guys have actual bedtimes? You need to get your mummies trained better. My mum has stopped trying to suss out when bedtime is, she just does as I say. 

Great game though, refuse to sleep from 1pm unless is on mummy. Have milk at 5pm. Stay awake! At all costs, throw your dummy out, cry, pretend to sleep then cry. Do not fall asleep until at least 10pm... after mummy has drunk energy drink thinking she's gonna be up all night. Let mummy take you up to bed.

Get up again at 1am... Only an hour after mummy got to sleep cos of the huge can of energy drink she had. The muttered threats are fantastic!


----------



## xnewxmummyx

"I wish that bloody mad woman would stop trying to make me _crawl_, I mean whats that all about anyways?! I'm a baaaaaby, all I wanna do it eat, sleep, eat a little more, whinge, then eat some more. I am a chilled out lazy arse like my Daddy, yeah, he knows how to roll! Oh I can do that, I can roll for England, but crawl? Nah, then again, it seems pretty darn funny to do it when she is out the room and I almost put her in an early grave when I almost exit my room!"

keep it real, Isobelle xx


----------



## hawalkden

Eeeek! Think I'm a little excited for tomorrow :)! All the toys under the tree are wait for it...... Meeeee! :). :lol: none for mummy or daddy. Get it ;)! Looking forward to see what toys I have even though I'm still small I'm still looking forward to it all :)!


----------



## Braven05

Pulled a fast one on mom last night...woke up at 3 but didn't eat, went right back to slepp til 6:30...she's feeling kinda refreshed. I'm thinking about having a horrible night tonight just to mess with her. It _is_ Christmas you know (whatever that means)...and I already gave Mommy AND Daddy my cold for Christmas (I know you're supposed to give presents but I don't have any money so this worked out well) so I think a night spent cuddling me would be like icing on the cake! Merry Christmas Eve babies!


----------



## sequeena

I pooped :haha:


----------



## BabyBoo36

sequeena said:


> I pooped :haha:

Me too!


----------



## Mrs_Random

I real need to poop, not been since Thursday.

I make mummy and daddy cuddle me and walk round the house with me for hours on end cose I need to poop and it's so comfey on their shoulders!

Mummy gave me bath earlier, I'm thinking now she's done the washing too it's a good time to start pushing and get this explosion going on!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My mommy is so comfy and very nice to just let me sleep on her lap. Ahhhhhhh! :)


----------



## purapura

Ozzieshunni said:


> My mommy is so comfy and very nice to just let me sleep on her lap. Ahhhhhhh! :)

I love it! Napping in mummy's arms is the best dude!!


----------



## purapura

Duds, I am exhausted today! My perants thought it's fun to take me shopping today.. I mean, come on... Way too noisy and way too meny people! It took me an hour to fall asleep, and guess what, then they decided to go home! So inconsiderate of them.


----------



## stardust599

Ahh.

I'm having a grumpy day just for the sake of it? Anyone else?

I've cried lots today!


----------



## Ilikecake

Mummy has just given me something called a present because ive been good and it's Christmas eve. She got all frustrated when I wouldn't take the paper off. She should be thankful, I was just being nice as I saw how long it took her to wrap them. I love ripping paper, ungrateful woman!


----------



## mum2be257

well guys I am off to see the christmas lights and hopefully meet that santa guy for the first time! i hope he isn't scary though! Then were going to my auntie and uncles, mummy and daddy are getting chinese but think i will settle for mummy's boob! I also get to wear proper pyjamas tonight instead of a sleepsuit!!! happy christmas!!


----------



## xashleyx

stardust599 said:


> Ahh.
> 
> I'm having a grumpy day just for the sake of it? Anyone else?
> 
> I've cried lots today!

yup i have been grumpy today aswell, dont think mummy and daddy are to happy with me,its my mummys birthday today so decided to do a exsplosive poo all over her leg today :) happy birthday mummy :flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mommy just fed me lovely mango and apple rice pudding. She tried to give me this stuff she said was soup, but I made a face so she brought out the good stuff :haha: I'm so naughty!


----------



## xashleyx

Ozzieshunni said:


> Mommy just fed me lovely mango and apple rice pudding. She tried to give me this stuff she said was soup, but I made a face so she brought out the good stuff :haha: I'm so naughty!

you show her!! :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

I think mummy is annoyed! We went to bed for a nap and.got up at 7:42pm. Apparently I am meant to be her alarm clock and should have woken earlier. She's bitching about having to clean and take meat out of the freezer and other boring stuff. 

Sorry mum but to look this cute I need lots of sleep!


----------



## Natsku

I'm a little confused babies. Today my mum sat me in front of these strange brightly coloured things and told me to unwrap them :shrugs: but when I tried eating the colourful paper that looked really tasty she kept taking it away from me. Why did she give it to me to play with if she was gonna take it away?? And whats the deal with all the clothes I got given, I want toys!


----------



## Mrs_Random

I've decided since we are going to Auntys and then Grandmas tomorrow I'm going to save my poo and do a poonami at each house!

Mum won't be expecting it and wont have enough spare clothes for me, it will be so funny!


----------



## hawalkden

Mummy intrusion. 


'I'm loving this thread. Cracks me up every new post. The first post still makes me cry with laughing :lol:. Keep them going ladies.'.


Isaac update -

Well stupid reflux is keeping me up. I didn't want to be sleeping all day tomorrow. Being the 'pass the baby, whilst asleep. Blah!'
Sucks being a baby and not being able to tell mummy what I need or do etc and stupid Gaviscon isn't working. Why can't they do baby rennies indigestion tablets?!?! By the sounds of it mummy swears by them my acid just doesn't seem to go! 
Looking forward to tomorrow morning though. All the presents are for me. Mummy hasn't got a single one. Hope daddy did what I asked and got her the foot spa she was telling me about a few weeks ago whilst we was having cuddles on the sofa. 
I'm looking forward to going nan & pops house tomorrow they'll be spoiling me. Get in :)!!!!!!!!
well I suppose I need to try and get some shut eye. Least I get mummy chest cuddles tonight I'm hating the acid :cry:. 
Hope all my baby forum friends have lots of presents tomorrow and have a great day ;)! xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Merry Christmas babies  hope everyone gets what they want in the morning


----------



## Braven05

stardust599 said:


> Ahh.
> 
> I'm having a grumpy day just for the sake of it? Anyone else?
> 
> I've cried lots today!

Oooh me, me, me! There's nothing like being grumpy on a day that seems important to the parents! I also had THE cutest outfit on but whoops! I pooped on it...mommy really should have known better. You can dress me up but you can't take me out :haha:


----------



## maddog37

Mommy kept making me lay down because she wanted to clean my poopy butt, but I put my foot down. It's not my fault there happened to be poop where I stepped though. 

After all was said and done, she couldn't keep me down. I was naked as a jaybird when I decided to do my sneak attack of the day. I was standing on the change table while she held me, so I blew raspberries at her. When I had her full attention, I peed all over her new shirt. Wheee! That's for making me lay down over and over again.


----------



## wish2bmama

"So.. it's almost 11pm and my Mommy keeps telling me 'if I don't got to sleep that Santa won't come.' First, why do I want to be asleep when we have a visitor. Second, I want to play dang it. I've been trying for a few hours now and she keeps trying make me sleep! Well how will I know when this Santa gets here? Sigh.. Parents." -Liam


----------



## heather1212

Well apparantly it's Christmas whatever that is! For some reason mummy isn't appreciating being woken up every hour tonight!


----------



## Braven05

This morning I decided to be realllllllly difficult after mommy got me all dressed up in my pretty Christmas dress so that she couldn't get any nice pictures of me. Any time she pointed the camera at me I arched my back or pulled my dress up or turned my head or cried. Isn't that funny?? Mommy got really frustrated and walked away from Daddy and I. Daddy frowned at me. I think I'm funny.


----------



## Emmy1987

This Christmas malarkey is just too much for me zzzzzzzzzzz......

https://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad323/Tiggylou/0a9a67ec.jpg


----------



## Natsku

This Christmas thing is pretty cool, I got some cool things today, better than boring old clothes! And I've decided to play a fun game with mum and dad - its called "hide the little building blocks (that hurt to stand on) all around the house" - mum tried looking for them but she still hasn't found them all :haha:


----------



## stardust599

Yay. Santa's been! I slept extra good last night to make sure Santa was extra good to me! I was a bit tired playing with all my new toys so I slept 3 hours in the afternoon and I'm back in my bed already, Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Daddy is stupid! He just made my head hit Mommy in the nose and she cried! It didn't hurt me though.


----------



## sequeena

Christmas is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm not quite sure what they expect me to do with half this stuff though.


----------



## booda

Mommy dressed me up in my snowman outfit. I get bored easily, but she wouldn't change it, just kept trying to feed me or make me nap! I didn't want either! So i wiggled and wiggled til i managed to piss all over it! That way i got my new outfit from santa to put on, but mummy kept complaining and trying to stop me from sucking on it cos it hadnt been through "the machine". I don't know what "the machine" is but it sounds scary!


----------



## redstiletto

Last night everyone played a game out of me called "Pass the baby and pet my head till my hair gets oily." Something tells me the same thing is going to happen at my Nan's tonight. That's ok. Maybe people will think I styled my hair to make me look more handsome. Oh yeah ladies. *flex muscles*


----------



## Braven05

This is me and my mommy...wasn't I rockin that headband?? What a freaking exhausting day it was. Mommy kept calling me "grumpypants" but jees! All I wanted was a freaking nap that lasted longer than 20 minutes and wasn't interrupted by someone! We went to 4 different houses and mommy and daddy were grumpy, how did they expect me not to be??
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0931.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Charliej101

Hello babies my name's Lydia and Im a boobieaholic

I just cant get enough of them, I need my fix every 30-60 mins during the day and can only make it 2-3 hours at night. Thery're the first thing I think about when I wake up and the last thing I think about before I go to sleep. I want them with me all the time night and day and if I realise they're not there I panic and scream for them. 

Occasionally I can be distracted by funny faces or the christmas tree but it doesnt last long before I want another fix.

Its taken over my whole life I have little time for playing or sleeping because all I want to do is suck on my lovely boobies

Are there any other babies in the same situation who can offer support or any babies that have recovered from this addiction who can offer advice. I just dont know how I will ever recover


----------



## pinkneon

Dear Lydia,
Maybe ask your mommy if you can try some baby-rice or pureed food? It might keep you a little fuller? Will your mommy express the milk and put it into a bottle for you? I couldn't have boobies :( I was too small to latch on and so my mommy expressed it for me, but then her milk ran out and I had to have formula :( ... I don't drink much milk now but I am a big girl of 1 and have proper food too ... Talk to your mommy and see what she says ... Let me know what she says :D. Your friend, Erikah x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

((non-baby comment: Baby rice doesn't "fill babies up." It has no calories. :flower:))


----------



## sophxx

^^ it does fill them up cos it's like stodge in there tummy but like you say has ko nutrional value x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mmmmmmmmm boob *suck suck suck* WAIT! What's that speck on the wall there? I gotta stare at it for like ten minutes........OH BOOB! *suck suck suck* Gotta grab Mommy's lip again! *suck suck suck* Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........


----------



## sequeena

I love sleep!!

Mummy and daddy say they're taking me out for a walk tonight with the doggies... umm does she not realise how cold it is out there!! She says it's ok I have my new coat to wear off bampa but she's crazy! I'm not going out in this!


----------



## lauralora

HILARIOUS!!!!! :L x


----------



## Inlozi

That second poo that I made sure went everywhere, was for mommy not getting up the moment I demanded it this morning, she's so cruel trying to get me back to sleep when I'm clearly not tired. Oh and I tried to wee on her, as a joke but missed and hit the wall, she wasn't impressed but luckily smiling makes me get away with everything! She also bought me a nice new coat, I plan to drool alllll over it :) yayy


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Kians post on a "baby" forum would be (sorry its not going to be as funny as all the others):
"So I woke up at 8am, mummy thought she would leave me to whine & to play. Well I did play... I took off my nappy and wiped poop all over my bedding and wall then giggled... Mummy didn't look at all impressed when she FINALLY came in to check on me at 8:15am. 

I had fun today, me and Mummy went out shopping while Daddy slept because Daddy let Mummy catch up on her sleep and he got up with me during the night. Then I enjoyed playing with my cousin who is a 11 months and 2 weeks older than me until my stupid Grandad decided to join in and nearly broke my arm, I have never saw my Mummy get as mad as she did with Grandad. She made Daddy take me home while she had words with him now I'm not allowed to see him :(.

Mummy made it all better by getting my paints out :). Mummy and Daddy helped me make pretty pictures look here is a picture :)"
 



Attached Files:







DSCI1742.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MrsPoodle

Good picture! 

Mine would say - "Mummy, why aren't there any more presents to open? I had such fun!"


----------



## tanya

Well! I had all these new toys all wrapped up in paper to play with yesterday, this morning I wake up and look for today's new toys all wrapped up and nothing! My mother actually expected me to play with YESTERDAYS TOYS!!! How horrible is that? Then she wouldn't let me have a toy in my highchair while I had breakfast so I had a little tantrum and banged my fists on the tray and refused to have any food! Well for about a minute, I was hungry!
Lots of people gave me shiny things and noisy things yesterday and I love them all! My favorites are my ballpool, my pal scout, I giggle every time he says my name and love it when he spells it! And my elephant that shoots balls out, my mummy must har thought I was stupid coz she said that she would make it go for me so I could just watch the balls bounce, she's silly I only watched once then I figured out how to do it myself! Pah mother, I don't need you anymore! 
My mummy says that she wished some people had thought about my age when buying a present, she doesn't think hard, heavy plastic toys are appropriate coz I keep hitting myself in the face with them, then I cry. Really I do it on purpose for extra cuddles my mummy ha been poorly so I've been trying to keep he really busy to keep her mind off it I'm nice like that!

(mummy note- thank you to the person who opened this thread, I know it wasn't the intention but thinking of how Flynn would look at the world and what his opinions would be have helped me bond with him as a real human and not just "the baby" now I wonder what he's thinking and what his opinion is on things and I talk to him a lot more, I was so busy being bogged down with day to day caring for him I forgot that he's a wonderful little boy! So thanks. Has anyone else noticed the same?)


----------



## redstiletto

I made THE BIGGEST POOP today. I wish you babies could've seen it. It was so freakin awesome. Daddy was so proud of me! He gave me a high-five but Mommy, on the other hand, wasn't so thrilled. :rofl:


----------



## satine51

I woke up at 4 am today really hungry and thankfully I got a boobie straight away, yum yum. I must have fallen asleep eating because suddenly I woke up back in my cot! I am not happy with mummy tricking me like that so I let her know what I think about it very loudly. Daddy came and took me to their big bed, I love it, it's so snuggly and warm. I cuddled with daddy and fell asleep on his chest, I love it. 
After breakfast boobie and play time with flashy new things I got that were wrapped up in crinkly stuff, which is now all gone, mummy tried tricking me into a nap! I TOLD THEM I DON'T LIKE SLEEPING DURING THE DAY! Mummy gave up, daddy tried but gave up also. Yay, I won again! Daddy put me in their big chair to take a photo, but I had to teach them a lesson for trying to put me to sleep. I had a big, explosive poo and it run down my tights and onto their armchair. Hahaha! That will teach them!


----------



## darkangel1981

Mummy made the mistake of saying that id not wee'd on her for ages..... haha im so changing that!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My mommy learned a long time ago not to jinx things like that :haha:


----------



## sequeena

I was nice and cosy sleeping on mummy's bed and then I was woken!! I was not happy!! But then she told me she had to bring me downstairs because nasty children were throwing stones at our windows :( I don't know what stones or windows are but they don't sound good!! I am going to sleep in my bouncer now but mummy says I will probably wake up again when the police arrive.

Mummy note: My next door neighbour's son and friends have a history of chucking things at our windows, the last incident involved them firing a bb gun at our window. My OH went round tonight to politely ask them to stop it as I know my neighbour's mother has just died and all he got was 'fuck off away from my house'. I honestly am scared. The house is full and they're all getting drunk :(


----------



## redstiletto

My Daddy is an idiot. He turned the dial up on Mommy's breast pump to the highest setting because he thought it was funny. My poor Mommy cried out in pain so I grabbed his chest hair and tried to rip them out. MUahahahah....


----------



## sequeena

redstiletto said:


> My Daddy is an idiot. He turned the dial up on Mommy's breast pump to the highest setting because he thought it was funny. My poor Mommy cried out in pain so I grabbed his chest hair and tried to rip them out. MUahahahah....

ohhh your dad is evil!! My dad did that too, mummy hit him :D


----------



## Meredith2010

Thanks for all the lovely Christmas presents, they are all really nice but you do know that my favourite toy is and always will be the TV remote control, especially when I can press all the buttons and change settings that take you and Daddy hours to figure out how to change back again.

P.S. Sorry for breaking your iPod. I thought throwing it across the room for the cat was a brilliant game.


----------



## tanya

darkangel1981 said:


> Mummy made the mistake of saying that id not wee'd on her for ages..... haha im so changing that!

My mummy once commented to my auntie while I was in the bath that I was a very good boy an id never pooed in the bath, it had never occurred to me to try! So I immediately did. It was fun at first, before the screaming started! Them not me, they were laughing so hard they said they might die! I wasn't impressed coz I'd made this great poo I wanted to play with and id only just started my bath but my mummy pulled me straight out and called me a stinkybum and gave me a rinse in the kitchen sink, which is next to the window which looks out over the pub car park so all the people outside the back of the pub could see my widgy! :blush:
I've learned my lesson and haven't done it since, although now you mention it I am more able to grab things quicker now....:haha:


----------



## membas#1

ditto on the christmas gifts...thanks a heap for all the new toys, my fave toy is still the dogs food dish, and just why do you take the water dish away everytime i go to stick my hands in it...i just wanna play splash splash splash....


----------



## membas#1

sequeena said:


> I was nice and cosy sleeping on mummy's bed and then I was woken!! I was not happy!! But then she told me she had to bring me downstairs because nasty children were throwing stones at our windows :( I don't know what stones or windows are but they don't sound good!! I am going to sleep in my bouncer now but mummy says I will probably wake up again when the police arrive.
> 
> Mummy note: My next door neighbour's son and friends have a history of chucking things at our windows, the last incident involved them firing a bb gun at our window. My OH went round tonight to politely ask them to stop it as I know my neighbour's mother has just died and all he got was 'fuck off away from my house'. I honestly am scared. The house is full and they're all getting drunk :(

That's scary, hope they settle down or the police are able to put an end to that. :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I love bread crusts! They're so nice for me to grab! Pizza crusts too! Mommy doesn't dare eat her crusts anymore! :smug:


----------



## Supermaiden

sequeena said:


> Mummy note: My next door neighbour's son and friends have a history of chucking things at our windows, the last incident involved them firing a bb gun at our window. My OH went round tonight to politely ask them to stop it as I know my neighbour's mother has just died and all he got was 'fuck off away from my house'. I honestly am scared. The house is full and they're all getting drunk :(

(Mummy squeezing in: Sequeena I would definitely look at moving! Ive been there and had it done to me for 7 years and it made life hell and I refused to have a baby while we lived there. You need to move for your sanity :nope:)

Baby:
Staying at my Nan-nan's house tonight! Ohhh yeah! I get so spoiled! She lets me stay up late and when I wake in the night its ok because she plays with me! My bestest friend stays too and she kicked grandad in the nose! He has just had a operation on it whatever that is and I dont think it was very nice, grandad didnt like it :nope: My nose is all runny today and I cant seem to stop it, it just wants to run across my face and be annoying. Nan-nan says I have a cold, but Im nice and warm, what is she talking about! 
I have been a good boy for Nan-nan and been shouting out "Maaaaaa" while my mummy isnt here, that will show her for sending me off to Nan-nan and grandads! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Mummy is crying a lot today, how can I cheer her up? :(


----------



## Supermaiden

What works for my mummy is if you blow raspberries at her, or give her a big smile, they cant resist that! Failing that, a nice laugh should do the trick. My mummy cant stay upset or mad for long if I do those at her :D


----------



## MrsPoodle

Dear Thomas, I agree with the previous poster. Or do extra rolling or something. Love Callie. Mummy sends hugs too x


----------



## darkangel1981

Dear Thomas, what helps my mummy when she is sad is when she comes over to me and i give her the biggest smile ever. And sometimes i let her give me big cuddles on the sofa and we just snuggle together and watch trashy tv. Mummy seems to enjoy watching those funny men that drive cars. Maybe your mummy could watch something she enjoys too.


----------



## welshmummy2be

'im not happy with you, why the hell do you think its ok to leave me in a room on my own whilst you go put the kettle on or go for a pee...i have not give you permission to leave me alone or with any one else for that matter...oi mam didnt you listen'

lol


----------



## booda

welshmummy2be said:


> 'im not happy with you, why the hell do you think its ok to leave me in a room on my own whilst you go put the kettle on or go for a pee...i have not give you permission to leave me alone or with any one else for that matter...oi mam didnt you listen'
> 
> lol

"I agree!!! ~I just had to scream at mummy for making something weird called acupoftea!! I dont want acupoftea! I want attention, and boobies, and shiny lights and music and everything going on at once...right now!!!!!!!

THEN she had the cheek to go for a pee!!! Don't understand that at all, there are perfectly good nappies in my cupboard!"


----------



## tina3747

sequeena said:


> Mummy is crying a lot today, how can I cheer her up? :(

 Have you tried farting? My mum always giggles when I do it, she goes mad when my dad or big brother does it though. Guess she just loves my little trumps!


----------



## welshmummy2be

sequeena said:


> Mummy is crying a lot today, how can I cheer her up? :(

'when my mummy is sad i blow bubbles and playfully shout, that always makes my mummy smile...sometimes when she's sad we have a bath where i splash mummy and even though i make a mess in the bathroom mummy always seems happier when we get out, maybe thats because i get sleepy and fall asleep though' :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

I made her smile! We were at what she calls the 'hospital' to have my ears 'pinned' (I don't know why I like my ears!). We go there often and I like the Scottish woman who gives me cuddles. Mummy says she's my occupational therapist... what does that mean?

Anyway, we were waiting for the 'occupational therapist' I did the biggest wet fart and then giggled. I stank so much but mummy couldn't stop laughing :smug:

(Thanks everyone I'm just finding it so hard. OH has been told by my neighbour to never ring the police again and she's called him a pervert... which is hilarious if you know about my childhood sexual abuse).


----------



## Supermaiden

tina3747 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Mummy is crying a lot today, how can I cheer her up? :(
> 
> Have you tried farting? My mum always giggles when I do it, she goes mad when my dad or big brother does it though. Guess she just loves my little trumps!Click to expand...

My mummy laughs at mine too! She says I do big man pumps :haha: I like the sound of thunder coming from my nappy :thumbup:

(Best thing we ever did was get out of it Sequeena, are you in a position to be able to move? Or maybe you could start saving to move, once you get out of there you will wonder why you stayed x)


----------



## BabyBoo36

Well, Mummy has started giving me stuff she calls "food" yesterday - don't know what it was but I liked it! Heard Mummy say that was good because she has lots of it in the freezer! Nanna came round as well today, so I showed her how loud I can trump! Mummy shouted "Freya Grace!" but Nanna laughed so loud so had to take her glasses off! I love making Nanna laugh. Last night I made mummy laugh because she thought I was asleep when she came to check on me, but really I was practicing waving!

Thomas, my mummy is an "occupational therapist" and that she'll help to make you better. 

x


----------



## sequeena

ohhh that's what an occupational therapist is. She's very nice and has a funny accent (mummy says she's Scottish) :D

(Not in a position to move at the moment, hopefully will be sometime in the new year :()


----------



## BabyBoo36

Mummy says occupational therapists always get forgotten about, but she's glad you like yours!

I hope you feel better soon, and your mummy doesn't feel so sad. Mummy says to tell her we had a nuisance neighbour too, but the police made the landlord evict them, so now mummy says it's all nice again xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

You and Thomas can come live near us :)

Mean mean Daddy! He tried to put this ointment in my eye to make it all better! I screamed, cried and shut my eyes tight. Mommy gave me cuddles and Daddy said I'll hate him now. I don't hate Daddy. He throws me high in the air and scares Mommy


----------



## sequeena

(I'd love to come and live near you too Ozzie, a village of just us grads girls haha!)

oooh daddy puts ointment in my eyes too for 'conjunctivitis'. I think that means my eye will fall out :wacko: I always get lots of cuddles after though!


----------



## Braven05

I'm sorry you're sad sequeena, I don't like it when my mommy is sad. Last night she was upset cuz her and daddy were arguing so I did lots of laughs and giggles for her when she kissed my face and made her smile...she told me she loved me soooo much! :happydance:

This morning mommy woke me up from my sleep and got me all dressed and didn't even feed me first!! I was so freaking mad so right as she was buckling me into my carseat I ripped a BIG one and blew poop through my onesie AND my pants and mommy got it on her hand when she was reaching for my buckle :haha: But the joke was on me...because we were running late to take Daddy to work and I had to sit in it until we got home :dohh: Funny though, mommy called me a butt magician because when she went to change my diaper there was almost none IN the diaper, it had all gone out onto my pants!


----------



## Supermaiden

So I am back home. Mommy and Daddy came to pick me up from Nan-nan's. I didnt look at mommy for a whole 45 minutes! I averted all her attempts at making me look at her and ignored any smile! Thatll teach her to be a leavy leaver person and leave me at Nannan's! 
I really had a fun time though :D


----------



## xashleyx

mummy and daddy have finally found out what was the matter with me and why i was doing niagra falls with my milk :) i have a dairy intolerance (sp?) i hope this new milk from the doctor helps, i dont like mummy and daddy getting upset because they cant help me :(


----------



## Braven05

xashleyx said:


> mummy and daddy have finally found out what was the matter with me and why i was doing niagra falls with my milk :) i have a dairy intolerance (sp?) i hope this new milk from the doctor helps, i dont like mummy and daddy getting upset because they cant help me :(

Oooh, hope it works and you feel better soon!


----------



## Cuffy

Oh my days this mummy woman spent half an hour today gibbering and babbling at me in a silly high pitched voice it was sooo embarrassing the only way to make her stop was smiling at her....poor woman needs to get out more :)


----------



## maddog37

Supermaiden said:


> So I am back home. Mommy and Daddy came to pick me up from Nan-nan's. I didnt look at mommy for a whole 45 minutes! I averted all her attempts at making me look at her and ignored any smile! Thatll teach her to be a leavy leaver person and leave me at Nannan's!
> I really had a fun time though :D

Oh I did that the first time mommy and daddy left me overnight too! Mommy kept trying to get into my view but no way. I let her know I love her by clinging on for dear life but she's gotta learn. I did it for about 2 hours but after that my neck started hurting from turning so much.

Unfortunately she never learned. She still left me a couple more times afterward and what is this I'm hearing about mommy and daddy leaving for a week soon? :cry::cry: Mommy kept saying she wants me to come but daddy says that's not a vacation.:growlmad: And for the last month mommy's been giving me extra hugs to make up for it, except she knows I hate hugs when I'm trying to throw things off the table. Bah!


----------



## Charliej101

Does anyone else have hands?

I got two a couple of weeks ago and they're AMAZING. I could look at them all day long and I can chew on them and hit people with them. Mummy keeps waving bright things at me and I look at them for a bit then Im like they're not hands and turn back to my wonderful hands.

They only have two problems 
1. when I go outside they disappear and in their place is some fluffy things and they dont come back until Im back inside again

2. Although they taste and feel a bit like boobies no matter how much I suck no milk comes out. I keep trying tho til mummy gives me a boobie

If you havent got yourself any hands you need to get some their the best thing in the whole world. I think two is a nice number couldnt fit any more in my mouth. I dont know how you get them though mine just appeared one day, took me a while to work out they were mine and what they could do but now I dont know what I would without them, its like there a part of me or something...


----------



## Supermaiden

Oh my, I thought I was the only one who has these amazing things!! I like them so much! I chew on mine and suck them, but like you say nothing comes out! Its still fun though and passes the time between bottles. I like to touch my knees with them. Do you have knees too? I like my knees, they are soft and squidgy. Mummy says they are chubby knees.
I am a poorly boy today. My nose is still giving me trouble, I wish I could take it off for a while, that would help, and then me and mummy could get some sleep.
I cant wait for Daddy to be home, I miss him when he is at that place he calls work and he sometimes comes home in a not very good mood but I make him smile. :happydance: This is me when Daddy comes home. I love my Daddy. And my Mummy, she gives me lovely milk. :thumbup:


----------



## pinkneon

My ears hurt. A person called a doctor gave me some nice tasting medicine which helps a bit. Apparently I have an infection, whatever that is ...


----------



## darkangel1981

OMG do you guys have them to????? they taste sooooo good.

Today im still feeling a bit crabby. I can't sleep very well for some reason and that mummy person keeps coming over to check me, where does she think im going to go??? Just want to sleep god damn you woman, stop poking and prodding me!

So you know what i did?? when i was getting changed i put my foot in my poopy nappy and kicked mummy! It was sooo funny you should have been there!


----------



## booda

OMG, I HAVE FEETS! These funny things are attached to me!! I found them the other day and they're great fun! Mummy and daddy laugh at me when i pull them up towards me though, apparently I look funny :/ but OMG DID I TELL YOU I HAVE FEETS????


----------



## Whisper

Today mummy gave me some cold stuff i think she calls it yoghurt, it was really yummy but i really wanted to chew these strap things on my highchair. Mummy kept taking them out of my mouth so i shouted at her and went rigid so the cold stuff went everywhere, i cried some more and this small person who lives here too ( i think she is my sister, whatever that is) made me laugh, she is soo funny. I really love it when she sings at me and the most funny thing ever is when she jumps up and down, one minute she is there and the next minute she is bouncing all over the place. 

Right now i am busy chewing on this thing mummy calls a giraffe, i love sucking it only trouble is all this wet stuff comes out my mouth and goes all over me (mummy calls me a dribble monkey but i'm not sure what that is), then mummy has to put a new thing around my neck. Which i don't like i go rigid then and shout at her more, when will she learn!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

booda said:


> OMG, I HAVE FEETS! These funny things are attached to me!! I found them the other day and they're great fun! Mummy and daddy laugh at me when i pull them up towards me though, apparently I look funny :/ but OMG DID I TELL YOU I HAVE FEETS????

I love my feeties! Mommy keeps covering them with socks. :(


----------



## BabyBoo36

I have handies and feeties too! I practise what mummy calls "waving" with my handies, or I just stare at them which makes mummy laugh. Have you tried grabbing the feeties with your handies? That's loads of fun! I can nearly get my feeties in my mouth now, so when I do, I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I love the taste of my feeties, but I'm much more interested in trying to move now! I can rock on my hands and knees. Mommy is muttering something about babyproofing. :haha:


----------



## Supermaiden

I have little sausages on my feeties, 5 on each footsie! I like to suck on them :smug: it makes me giggle! Mummy helps me do it all the time and it makes her laugh too :thumbup:

My Daddy is home, oh my gosh I am soo excited! If I was big I would do this :wohoo: I made mummy and daddy laugh so much when mummy was telling daddy I was sick because I ate some nasty stuff. Babies, olbas oil is not nice, do not eat it!


----------



## pinkneon

I love my handy-things and feety-things too! I like to play a game called "smelly feet" where people make me smell my feety's!!!! It makes me laugh so much. I have discovered that handy-things are great for banging toys together (though not so great when the toys bang on my head!) and for eating and for licking and for holding things. I like to stare at mine too, but I also like to use them to reach out and grab what is on someone else's plate!!


----------



## sequeena

What are feets?? They sound fun!

I like my hands a lot :) Sometimes I like them so much I try to nom them both at the same time!


----------



## pinkneon

Oh and today I was using my handy-things to pull my ear because it hurt! I don't know what an "ear infection" is but is really really hurts and all I want is to be cuddled!! I was up every 15minutes last night :( ... Don't recommend getting an "ear infection" even though the "medicine" stuff is REALLY nice and I like taking it!!


----------



## BabyBoo36

Ozzieshunni said:


> I love the taste of my feeties, but I'm much more interested in trying to move now! I can rock on my hands and knees. Mommy is muttering something about babyproofing. :haha:

Wow that's really clever! I can get on my knees, but haven't quite worked out how to get onto my handies yet. 

I've noticed Mummies do mutter A LOT - my mummy has just muttered that there was no point Nanna buying me all my toys cos I've just spent the last hour playing with the tassels on her hoodie. I hope she doesn't take them off me!


----------



## BabyBoo36

sequeena said:


> What are feets?? They sound fun!
> 
> I like my hands a lot :) Sometimes I like them so much I try to nom them both at the same time!

Feeties are great! You wait til you can nom your feeties! x


----------



## sequeena

Nom!

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/404993_2988701561748_1388356992_3181576_458533515_n.jpg

I want my feets! Where are they?!


----------



## Sarah lo

BabyBoo36 said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I love the taste of my feeties, but I'm much more interested in trying to move now! I can rock on my hands and knees. Mommy is muttering something about babyproofing. :haha:
> 
> Wow that's really clever! I can get on my knees, but haven't quite worked out how to get onto my handies yet.
> 
> I've noticed Mummies do mutter A LOT - my mummy has just muttered that there was no point Nanna buying me all my toys cos I've just spent the last hour playing with the tassels on her hoodie. I hope she doesn't take them off me!Click to expand...

OMG my mummy has tassleys on her hoody too! I like to put them in my mouth but mummy hides them from me :( 
But Santa brought mummy a big silver toy that dangles around her neck so I'm going to play with that instead. I think if I pull it hard enough it might come off and i'll be able to put that in my mouth too :D


----------



## tmt

Oh hi there mommy, it's 4:00 a.m. and I think it's time you get up to feed me. Just as I've finished eating and we've had cuddles for a good 45 minutes and you think i've fallen back to sleep you'll put me down in my bassinette next to the bed, you'll leave the room to go for a bathroom break and i'll be completely quiet as to not wake daddy because he has to work for all MY money in the morning. Once you come back in the room, get comfy in the bed and close your eyes i'll let out a few wails so you have to get up AGAIN!! Hahaha mommy, no sleep for you tonight.


----------



## CharlieKeys

"mum.... mum .... mum 'm bored - stop playing with that other kid that lives here and play with me! No seriously mum stop just dumping me in the jumperoo to sort him out! MUUUUUUUUUUUM why are we playing with that big kid? I want to play with you. Why does he get the sandwich and I get this yucky brown looking food? STOP feeding him before I get my milk!"..... "Muuuuuuuuuuuum where have you gone! don't leave me alone whilst you chase him around" :D


----------



## BabyBoo36

I don't want to nap. Muuuummmmm, Mum, Mum, Mum, Mum, Mum, Mummmmmmmm, Oh there you are. I don't want my dummy. Look how far I can spit it! Mum, Mum, Mum, Muuummmmmm, Get me up! Mum, Mum, Mum, Mum, Muuuummmmm. Don't put that Dummy back in. Oh look, Blankie. Lovely. I'll just chew his foot. Mum, Mum, Mum, Mum, Mum. I want to nap. Where's my dummy? MMMUUUMMMM.........


----------



## MrsPOP

mum, that horrible lady you call my aunty and you mutter under your breath a lot about her has given me this thing...what do you call it...a cold? I feel really crappy and vomiting all over you makes me feel much better. What? I thought you liked being drenched in vom!?


----------



## pinkneon

Hey babies I like being upside down!!!!! Today I was sitting on mommy's knee and I kept trying to fall backwards so mommy pretended to drop me backwards (whilst holding on to me firmly!) and I thought it was very funny! This game is more fun if there is another adult to say "boo" each time you're looking upside down! I was also waving at a birdie called a "seagull" because it went away. Mommy said it "flew off" whatever that means ...


----------



## Braven05

OMG babies...so last night I was peacefully sleeping in mom's arms and was RUDELY awakened by the feeling of falling...I rolled right off the bed! It didn't hurt at all but I was scared and it was dark and I didn't know what was happening...mommy reached down and told me it was okay and picked me up but I could feel her heart racing. Mommy held me sooo tight and kissed me and checked me all over and cried and cried and kept saying "sorry, I'm so sorry." I don't know what she's on about...it was scary but I'm fine....I was telling her all about it while she changed my diaper and smiling so she knew I was ok...but she still cried. Poor mom. I just took a BIG poop by the way. And it SMELLS. I'm awesome :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

pinkneon said:


> Hey babies I like being upside down!!!!! Today I was sitting on mommy's knee and I kept trying to fall backwards so mommy pretended to drop me backwards (whilst holding on to me firmly!) and I thought it was very funny! This game is more fun if there is another adult to say "boo" each time you're looking upside down! I was also waving at a birdie called a "seagull" because it went away. Mommy said it "flew off" whatever that means ...

Mummy does this with me too and I love it!! She pretends to drop me but it's ok I know she won't. Sometimes she holds me by my hips and dangles me upside down for a few seconds. SO MUCH FUN!!!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Mommy just told me I'm going to be a big brother. I'm not impressed tbh.. I mean.. another baby? I hope they know that I will still be master of this household!


----------



## new bride

This is so funny, and I'm only on page 5!


----------



## leahsbabybump

these are soooooo funny


----------



## sequeena

Today I have been a good boy because my mummy has been ill. I love her :cloud9: Though I do get a bit annoyed when her coughing wakes me up!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

*sniff* *sniff sniff* Whoa... mummy are you cooking? Are you & nanny planning to eat a meal & ignore me?! Not on your life mate. 

*cue screams until muumys food has gone cold & she throws it away* 

Ahh much better Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mrs_Random

I love to nom my handies, they are better than dummy's or any toys mum brings me!

My mummy has handies too, I like to chew her handie and stroke it and hold it, so interesting, I can play with it for hours!

What are feeties? I have piggies, mummy try's to tickle them when she takes my clothes off, it makes me giggle sooo much! They try to escape sometimes too, when mummy got me out of bed this morning my piggies were sticking out of my baby grow! Luckily mummy caught them before they got away!

Does anyone else have a small fluffy thing that runs around the house?
Mummy keeps calling it "bad dog" but I think it's funny! I love watching it chase toys and it licks my piggies and my ears which tickles!


----------



## new bride

"Mum, mummy, mummmmmy, MUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMYYYY!!!! I've rolled over and got stuck on my arm again. Oh that's better, I prefer laying on my back anyway"

"mum, mummy, mum mm my, MUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMYYYYY!!!!!! My arm appears to be stuck under my tummy again. Oh that's nice, the ceiling."


"mum, mummy, mum mm mm......................"

STUPID ARMS ALWAYS GET IN MY WAY, I'd be walking by now if I didn't have arms!


----------



## Emmy1987

I'm so proud of myself, I haven't thrown up today! Not once :smug:

I'll make up for it tomorrow and aim for daddy. That usually makes my mummy laugh!


----------



## Supermaiden

Daisy I threw up onmy Daddy's work fleece. :smug: It cant be dried in those noisy machines so he has to wait ages for it and wear something different. 
I have TWO fluffy things in my house, one really likes me! He sniffs my face all the time and sits by me, mummy says he is my bodyguard. He keeps trying to steal my crocodile car though which Im not happy about sharing! The other fluffy just runs around me and forgets Im around so tries to jump across me, mummy says he is bad dog too but it is ok, I like to watch them and they have these things that move really fast like a stick! Side to side so fast I cant keep up!

I decided earlier I would cry after my bath, it keeps mummy on her toes and makes sure she gets me my bottle quickly. She cant resist it. She always dresses me quick and rushes off for my bottle while I play happily with my daddy. Hehe she is so much round my little finger! :smug:


----------



## Braven05

Mrs_Random said:


> I love to nom my handies, they are better than dummy's or any toys mum brings me!
> 
> My mummy has handies too, I like to chew her handie and stroke it and hold it, so interesting, I can play with it for hours!
> 
> What are feeties? I have piggies, mummy try's to tickle them when she takes my clothes off, it makes me giggle sooo much! They try to escape sometimes too, when mummy got me out of bed this morning my piggies were sticking out of my baby grow! Luckily mummy caught them before they got away!
> 
> Does anyone else have a small fluffy thing that runs around the house?
> Mummy keeps calling it "bad dog" but I think it's funny! I love watching it chase toys and it licks my piggies and my ears which tickles!

I have a fluffy thing too!!! Weird though...mine is also called "bad dog"...whats a dog? I like to watch my fluffy thing chase its tail around and around in circles...makes me laugh while I'm in my jumperoo.

Wow...I so glad all the mommies out there let you babies use the computer...don't know what I'd do without my computer time...sometimes I just need to do something for ME...ya know?


----------



## Ruth 1980

"hey mum! Why did you pull that hoody off so quick it ploughed two lines in my forehead with the buttons?? Actually scrap that, why are you *still* putting me in that freakin hoody? It says 0-3months and you *know* I'm way bigger than that, well my head is.
Oh ps: If you let me slip out of your hands and face-plant into the water in the bath again I'm going to make it a personal mission to drop a poo-bomb that vanish can't handle, straight after that bath. Thank you "


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Damn it! I want to move forward, but I can only go backwards. Mommy keeps saying she's proud of me. Damn it! Why does that toy have to be just out of reach? Oh well. BOOOOOOOOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Om nom nom nom nom!


----------



## pinkneon

Thank you mommy for my Christmas presents! The bike thing that everyone calls a "smart-trike" I LOVE LOVE LOVE! But why is it smart? It can't be as clever as me?! And mommy you are so clever for putting useful things in my "stocking" because everyone else got me toys! I love the giraffe mommy, but why do I have to call it Sophie?! Mommy why you do keep putting me down?? I want to be cuddled! And when I don't want to be cuddled then I want your help so I can stand up. I can't do it on my own mommy. Why do people keep telling you that I am beautiful?? You know that already and so do I! Of course I am beautiful! Mommy I know we've read this book hundreds of times but it is my most favorite and I want you to read it again!! Hey, mommy, why did you look over there? I want to stare in your eyes and pull your nose!! Mommy it's all about ME! Ooooh mommy can I have cheese and strawberries for lunch please? They are my favorite! Mommy, please stop taking my photo! I will cry if I want to, and I want to play rather than have my photo taken! Anyway, you have enough photos of me. Fine, take my picture, but I'm having your phone! Mommmmmmmmmmmy! Oh that's better, nice big cuddle!


----------



## Charliej101

ahhhhh muuum Im tired I want a cuddle. Noooooo Ahhhhhhhhhhhh muuuuuuumy Im hungry I want boobie. Nooooo Im too tired for boobie ahhhhhhhhhhh I want a cuddle. Ahhhhhhhh where's boobie. NOoooooooooo want cuddle. AHhhhhhhhhhhhhh so tired. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh so hungry...

ok ok Ill just have boobie and fall asleep with that like I usually do after 20 minutes of confusing mummy.


----------



## Sarah lo

Daddy, where's mummy? Where's mummy Daddy? What do you mean she's having a bath?! I WANT MY MUMMY! go and get my mummy! No Daddy I don't want a cuddle I want my mummy! I don't want to play I want my mummy! Go and get her out of the bath! 

MUUUUUUUUMMY! 

Ah, mummy, that was a quick bath! 

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BabyBoo36

OK, so yesterday, Mummy tried to give me this stuff - she called it butternut something. BBLLEEUURRGGHH!!! I tried to tell her I didn't like it by pulling a face, but she thought that was funny and tried to give me some more - so I let it dribble all over my chin! Ha! So she let me have some banana instead. NOM NOM NOM - I love narna! 

Uncle Neil has been today, and brought me this roller thing that plays music and has bright lights. I love it! But it doesn't fit in my mouth which is a bit sad. Daddy seems to be in a good mood thou - something to do with his team beating something called Man United?? Don't know what that means, but he ran round the living room very fast shouting loudly and it made me cry a bit, but I got a cuddle off Mummy so that was better. Then Daddy said I had to go in my team "Blackburn" babygro but it wasn't dry, so Mummy put me in a nice fleecy one instead. 

Oh, and my Mummy has feeties as well! I found one today when she laid me on the big bed to dress me, and I licked it! Doesn't taste of narna thou........


----------



## pinkjoelle

I hates the holdays!!!! mommy put me in what she says a cute dress and hoses... so unconfortable!!! I kept squirming until she put me in a comfy jammy... then all those people I dont know wanted to hold me cuddle me.. LEAVE ME ALONE..mommyyyyyyyyy.... I want my mommy... 

Im so tired, its way past my bedtime, ill get back at you for this mommy, I wont sleep all night and be cranky all day...


----------



## pinkjoelle

also small rant: kept that cat away from me! it keeps licking my head when im minding my own buisness on my playmat....


----------



## JacquiKeren

wow! mummy theres a big hairy black thing running around the lounge....how come iv never seen that before?? it makes silly noises and its soooo funny!!! mummy seems to wonder why i laugh at it when i dont laugh for her. thats because shes not black and hairy. hehe they keep telling it to stop trying to lick my face. i dont like yukky slobbers....when im bigger im gonna lick it back!


----------



## booda

Eh? VODKA? Who or what on earth is VODKA? No you're not having it, im NOT sleeping, no mummy im definitely not tired at all, no no i want to know who this vodka is, or what is it??? come on im awake look at me LOOK AT ME GRINNING AT YOU!!!! Nope you can't just feed me and stick me in my crib and go to this vodka thing, ME ME ME ME ME!!! look at me wiggling and grinning, oooh listen to me farting!! and then copying the bumfart with my mouth! nope im NOT SLEEPING, NOT SLEEeeeepppzzzzzzzzzzz.......z....z.z.z.z.zzzzzzzz


----------



## Sarah lo

Daddy, where's mummy? Where's mummy Daddy? What do you mean she's gone out for a few drinks with her friends?! I WANT MY MUMMY!!! tell her to come home NOW! Where's mummy? What the hell is new years eve? I WANT MY MUMMY! I'm going to keep crying till you tell her to come home! 

Muuuuuuuummy!!!! 

Oh hi mummy, that was a quick few drinks! 

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lilly12

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

*i leave*

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

think there's an invisible thread holding us together and when i leave it snaps and she freaks out..yep

MOMMY WHY DO YOU LEAVE ME HERE BY MYSELF, YOU'RE MINE.. MINE!!!!! STAY HERE!! FOREVER!!


----------



## pinkneon

Hi Babies. What is "New Year"?? Is it like that "Christmas" thing we just had?


----------



## Mrs_Random

Well, I got up at 7.30 this morning, very reasonable I think.
Mummy gave me breakfast and we played, I like playing.

Then at 9am mummy decided I was tired, well I have to admit I was a bit sleepy, so I didn't protest to a nap.

At 9.30 I had my nap and wanted to play again, but mummy said I needed a longer nap! I will show her!

I slept through my next feed! Ha! Mess up the schedual I will!

Then, when she changed my nappy I wee'd all over mummy! That will teach you for making me nap so long.


----------



## NewMummyx

Urgh these teeth are so annoying, mummy is soo inconsiderate pulling away from me when I bite her, how else am i going to get some releif. Stop waving those things at me, I dont care if its what Bickipegs are for I want to chew you!


----------



## tanya

I'm so clever! I waited till grandma dished up tea for my mummy and daddy then I did a really big poo and forced it out so hard it went right up my back nearly to my neck! Mummy had to lay me ony front to clean it up! That'll teach them for having a meal when I'm nOt eating too!
They want to get ready to go home? Ill soon stop that, I'll lay On grandmas table and have a long sleep zzzzzzzzzx


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

"Why are you telling me no? It really hurts my feelings. I wanna eat your camera strap mom!!!" -Xavier


----------



## Ozzieshunni

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hit my head on this big wooden thing at the top of my bed!!!!!!! I cried and Mommy scooped me right up and gave me a big cuddle. Then she said, "Happy New Year, buggie." What's a New Year? Why were people setting off big loud things? Mommy and Daddy took me to see big loud things before. They were cool!


----------



## MrsPoodle

Why aren't there any more presents to open? I WANT PRESENTS!!!!


----------



## Supermaiden

I pooped on nan-nan's new carpet :thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

I want boobie...I want to play...no wait I want boobie...oohh look at the pretty lights...hey get back here boobie...oh there goes the dog..hi doggie, where's my boobie...mommy you really need a detachable boobie for me :haha:


----------



## maddog37

Mommy keeps trying to get me to breastfeed. She knows I'm not about that. I don't even remember how to, it's been so long. Today me and my four teeth taught her a lesson. But I had a lot of fun doing it.

Oh, and those commercials about toilet paper being soft like cotton? Totally not true. You guys try peeing on your mom's softest cotton shirts and I can guarantee you will feel the same. Just wait til she's changing you, then cry and flip over, whatever it takes for her to hold you close without a diaper, then just let it out. Bonus is waiting for that moment when she looks really confused and say "um, why is my belly warm?"


----------



## Braven05

I pooped in the tub tonight!!! It was my first time hehe Mommy was just saying to her friend today, "Avery has never...knock on wood...pooped in the tub." Hahahah don't know what "knock on wood" means but I showed her didn't I??


----------



## NewMummyx

No mummy I am never going to STTN or let you get more than 3hours in a row, you will die of exhaustion, deal with it


----------



## Sarah lo

Ok so guess what, mummy says I'm getting a new aunty! She's called aunty biotics. I already have 2 aunties and they're both really nice and bring me presents. I wonder if aunty biotics will bring me presents too...? I hope so :)

On a completely unrelated note, mummy keeps making me eat this horrible yucky yellow stuff. its really icky and stains my mouth yellow so I keep spitting it out and mummy tells me off :(


----------



## wish2bmama

Babies.. I'm sick. Stupid allergies! Mommy and Daddy are all stuffed up too. I try to sleep, but can't breathe. Sigh


----------



## Supermaiden

Now I peed on it, that will show her to be slow with my nappy :haha:


----------



## Vanilla_girl

Sigh, my mommy has been really sick the past few days, so she hasn't been munching my cheeks. Daddy has stepped up the cheek munching, but he goes back to this work thing today. I tried to let mommy sleep through the night the past few days, but it didn't seem to help, so I gave that up. 
Any ideas how I can get her to start munching my cheeks again?


----------



## Braven05

Vanilla_girl said:


> Sigh, my mommy has been really sick the past few days, so she hasn't been munching my cheeks. Daddy has stepped up the cheek munching, but he goes back to this work thing today. I tried to let mommy sleep through the night the past few days, but it didn't seem to help, so I gave that up.
> Any ideas how I can get her to start munching my cheeks again?

My mommy had to stop doing that a couple weeks ago because she was sick...once the snot is gone she'll get munching again, don't worry!


----------



## stardust599

My Mummy is sick too.

Mummy has the flu or a chest infection. So my Daddy has been playing with me lots instead but he's not as good as Mummy and I got bored.

Any ideas why Mummy won't let me climb all over her. And sometimes when I jump on her Mummy puts me down and has to go be sick :-(


----------



## wish2bmama

Looks like there is a mummy bug going around! I say we give them lots of smiles and funny farts.


----------



## Green Lady

So I've just found these amazing things--mummy calls them feet! Anyone else have them? They change colour every day. Today they had blue polka dots on them, yesterday it was flowers! They're just so cool I have to make mummy sit me up so I can play with them.

But then I was thinking, what if they go away? I need to keep checking that they're still there! Mummy keeps trying to get me to sleep but luckily I wake up just in time and grab my feet again. Still there, phew! Mummy looks annoyed but *her* feet don't have polka dots on them! :kiss:


----------



## MrsPoodle

No way, my mummy's ill too! I make her smile though by doing my best giggles and pumps.


----------



## Maman

hehehe last night my mummy was watching that thing that glows different picturs and she started crying, well... it was absolutely hilarous, then she was laughing at me laughing. too funny. 

i had to tell her off later on when she didnt give me my milkies quick enough


----------



## Vanilla_girl

Mommy went out this morning and when she came back munched my cheeks for 10minutes. Said something about sinus infection and not contagious. Wasn't really listening to be honest, I was giggling to hard at the cheek munching. 
I want some of these feet things. I have two hands that I chew on, can I trade one for a feet? I really only need one hand.


----------



## Braven05

Vanilla_girl said:


> Mommy went out this morning and when she came back munched my cheeks for 10minutes. Said something about sinus infection and not contagious. Wasn't really listening to be honest, I was giggling to hard at the cheek munching.
> I want some of these feet things. I have two hands that I chew on, can I trade one for a feet? I really only need one hand.

Haha I tasted my feets yesterday! I don't know where they came fron but all of a sudden they were RIGHT there and Mommy laughed at me when I chewed on my "toes" I don't know where the feets went though :shrug: I can't find them today.

Mommy is so mean today. I am TIRED but she can't figure it out...and she keeps getting impatient with me because she _says_ she's trying to make me something and I won't let her...make me sleep woman! Thats all I want you to make me! Grrrr.....scream...arch back....scream...big tears....ahh...she picked me up and gave me what she made me and now I can sleep. Finally


----------



## Braven05

oops posted twice


----------



## sequeena

I banged my head :cry:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Whoa...where are you going with that bottle mummy? Never mind 'get your hands down Joshua' bring that bottle back over here! I want to hold it! I'm helping you with it.

....Stop taking it away to put my hands by my sides!!! 

Also...if you think putting me to bed & going downstairs is okay...IT ISN'T! I will not sleep until you come up here & stay in the room with me. 

Also (*2) stop going on about missing eastenders to Nanny, you choose to put me in the bath at 7 30. Watch the omnibus on sundays if your so bothered about watching Pat die! 

Love you mummy!!


----------



## Pielette

Mummy was mean last night and put me in a big white thing instead of my little basket. Why did she do that?! So I decided to scream about it for a couple of hours and no I don't care if you give me cuddles Mummy, I'm still upset about it!
Although actually, hmm, this is quite comfy really... I suppose I can stretch out... ooh cosy... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Mrs_Random

Aunty came to visit today, not seen her since last week, so I gave her an extra special gift!

I did a super big poo that went all down my leg and up my back and on her cardi!

Bonus though, Aunty was able to bath me with mummy, I love my baths, must do it again so I can have more baths!


----------



## BabyBoo36

Pielette said:


> Mummy was mean last night and put me in a big white thing instead of my little basket. Why did she do that?! So I decided to scream about it for a couple of hours and no I don't care if you give me cuddles Mummy, I'm still upset about it!
> Although actually, hmm, this is quite comfy really... I suppose I can stretch out... ooh cosy... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Ooooh, the big cage bed things are ace once you get used to them! So much room to wiggle! I was meant to be sleeping before but when Mummy came to check I had spun myself round and was at the wrong end of the cot! It nade her giggle and she fetched Daddy to show him too.

Daddy bought me some new soft shoes today - they go on my feeties when we're out I think, but Mummy said they made my feeties look like canoes??? Wonder what she means? I like feeties.....and handies.......and Mummy's chin.....Nom nom nom....


----------



## xashleyx

mummy and daddy have been giving me loads of extra cuddles today as i have gunky yucky eyes that were closed shut this morning, i got scared when i couldnt open my eyes and cried alot, mummy saved me though and helped them open with nice warm water, thank you mummy


----------



## fi79

Mummy - I know you want to do a bedtime routine but I don't think you should be allowed to decide how it goes. I know you want to do Bath, Boob, Book, Bed but I've decided I want to have a say. So here's how it will go. Every single night it will go Bath, Boob, Biggest runniest smelliest poo in the world during Boob, Bum change, Book, Bed. 

Because that's how I roll and I think it's funny!!


----------



## Vanilla_girl

Babies, I need help, sometimes I'm sucking on paci, having a good time and want to suck on my hands too, but it don't work? Why can't both go in my mouth at the same time?

This next problem is slightly embarrassing. Whenever I cry hard, I fart. And oh, so embarrassing, sometimes it's a shoart. Mommy laughs at me and does not take my crying seriously when this happens . . . How can I make her stop laughing? Or stop the farting from happening?


----------



## Pielette

BabyBoo36 said:


> Ooooh, the big cage bed things are ace once you get used to them! So much room to wiggle! I was meant to be sleeping before but when Mummy came to check I had spun myself round and was at the wrong end of the cot! It nade her giggle and she fetched Daddy to show him too.

I don't like the cage thing! I woke up and yelled to get up, then Mummy said it was 6am! I always like to disturb Mummy and Daddy at least twice during the night, the cage thing is making me sleep more! Must try harder.

I want to do that too vanilla_girl, I always try to get a hand in too but it doesn't work :growlmad:


----------



## Sarah lo

Vanilla_girl said:


> This next problem is slightly embarrassing. Whenever I cry hard, I fart. And oh, so embarrassing, sometimes it's a shoart. Mommy laughs at me and does not take my crying seriously when this happens . . . How can I make her stop laughing? Or stop the farting from happening?

My mummy laughs at this also. I find that if I wait till she opens up my nappy thingy then do a nice big wee all over her she usually stops laughing and starts flapping about looking for kitchen roll. If I can't do a wee I tend to just put my hands down there. I know its pretty icky and you'll most likely get poo on them but your mummy will clean it straight off so its really not that bad.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oooooooo! Do you babies have this noisy thing in your house with flashing pictures? When I'm out for my morning walk in my walker I like to go and stare at it.


----------



## pinkneon

Today I have a "runnny" nose. Where does it run to? My nose keeps being wiped and I don't like it at all!


----------



## BabyBubbles

I've got the right ump with the mum-thing today. She's got this thing that she's like surgically attached to, I think I heard her call it an 'internet' but anyway, she plonked me in my bumbo this morning. Now that was ok, for ten minutes, then i started to get bored but she was totally ignoring me, looking at this internet thing. So i thought i'd puke on myself, that normally gets her attention. So there I am covered in puke, seriously gross, and did she look? Did she heck! Time for some serious revenge. Normally Im a proper fusspot and won't nap, it's far more interesting to wind mummy up making tired noises but not giving in to the sleep hehe, but today I thought What the hell and took a nap right there in my bumbo. Ha! When the mum-thing finally acknowledged my existence she got me out to clean up the puke so I pooped on her. Ha ha! A right explosion it was too, that'll teach her! Then to top it off the minute my nappy was off I peed everywhere! It went in my hair, in my eyes haha! The mum-thing had to give me a bath then didn't she. I love baths I do.....


----------



## BabyBubbles

pinkneon said:


> Today I have a "runnny" nose. Where does it run to? My nose keeps being wiped and I don't like it at all!

I have one of these today too. I woke up with crusty stuff round my nose too this morning. I ate a bit of it. Don't do it, it's disgusting!

I find the runny stuff goes in my mouth a lot and makes me pull funny faces that make the mum-thing laugh. I don't think it's blimmin well funny!


----------



## BabyBubbles

xashleyx said:


> mummy and daddy have been giving me loads of extra cuddles today as i have gunky yucky eyes that were closed shut this morning, i got scared when i couldnt open my eyes and cried alot, mummy saved me though and helped them open with nice warm water, thank you mummy

don't i know u from somewhere? I think our mummies are members of a secret society where they go on the 'facebook' thing to talk about us.....


----------



## Pielette

My mummy is attached to that thing too babybubbles. I don't get it, it's not half as cute or funny as me. She should be looking at me all day long!
She's very lazy too. She wouldn't go to that big cold shop thing to get food so a strange man brought some round. So I decided to make things difficult by screaming while she was talking to the strange man. That'll teach her!


----------



## BabyBoo36

So today, I decided not to eat the "food" Mummy gives me. I do like it but my gums are a bit sore - Mummy says my toothypegs (whatever they are) might be coming - and it hurts. I keep pulling my ear but it doesn't help :nope: and I've not drunk as much nice milky either. Mummy gave me some powdery stuff in my mouth which helps a bit, and says I can have some narna tomorrow which I like, so I might try to eat some more tomorrow.....


----------



## T8ty

I love it when my mummy lets me have my nappy off.. and as soon as she does it i love to roll onto my tummy and wee everywhere.... (she always says well thanks gorgeous girl mummy loves cleaning up piddle!!((sarcasticly))) 

Well seeing as she loves it so much like she says sometimes i poo upwards too.. usually when i feel its going to be a runny one!

I also like to turn around mid (BF) feed to see whats going on because mummy seems to make strange noises when i do that! :)


----------



## Braven05

T8ty said:


> I love it when my mummy lets me have my nappy off.. and as soon as she does it i love to roll onto my tummy and wee everywhere.... (she always says well thanks gorgeous girl mummy loves cleaning up piddle!!((sarcasticly)))
> 
> Well seeing as she loves it so much like she says sometimes i poo upwards too.. usually when i feel its going to be a runny one!
> 
> I also like to turn around mid (BF) feed to see whats going on because mummy seems to make strange noises when i do that! :)

Last night my mommy was taking my temperature...I don't know what that means but whenever she takes it...she sticks something up my butt!!!! I do NOT like that :nope: I usually try to work up a poop while she's doing it so she ends up screaming and flapping my diaper closed...but then she's gotta start all over again...which isn't so great but I like it when she screams and calls me a "nasty baby" :haha: Last night I get her good...it got on her shirt!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

((Braven, they don't recommend taking a temp in the bum anymore because of potential damage it may cause :flower:))

I GOT IT! Daddy finally gave me the thing they use to make the flashy pictures change! IN THE MOUTH!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Mummy...do not just dump me in my chair when you want to eat. I will not be ignored damnit! Don't you come over here & put that dummy in my mouth... I know I've not slept all day but I am not...Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Supermaiden

I have been sitting up a little bit lately, mummy says she is happy about it! I keep laying inthe bath and lifting my head up for a while, mummky says it is silly :baby:

I need you babies' help! I have to write something called a postcard to mummy and daddys friends who live very far away in america. I have decided to tell them about my first christmas! The man is always getting new cars, well! I got some new wheels he will be jealous of! I just dont know what to say, its my first time writing! I hope I do it ok! Im pretty good on the computer, Daddy lets me have a go. I had a big rant earlier because he and mummy took a whole FIVE MINUTES to get me my bottle.. 5 minutes! Just who do they think they are?! :growlmad:


----------



## xashleyx

BabyBubbles said:


> xashleyx said:
> 
> 
> mummy and daddy have been giving me loads of extra cuddles today as i have gunky yucky eyes that were closed shut this morning, i got scared when i couldnt open my eyes and cried alot, mummy saved me though and helped them open with nice warm water, thank you mummy
> 
> don't i know u from somewhere? I think our mummies are members of a secret society where they go on the 'facebook' thing to talk about us.....Click to expand...

yes!!!!! our mummies go on there and talk about us all the time! she is always on there, she says they are her mummy friends :haha:


----------



## Supermaiden

Before Mummy interrupts my computer time:growlmad: I have these 2 things that I enjoy. One is what mammy calls my Jumpy Jumperoo. The other is a car that moves!:thumbup: However, I cannot figure it out! I bounce, I jump, and it just will not move.. can any babies help me?


----------



## hawalkden

Well I thought todays walk was going to be a nice one. I look around for a while. Moan a little because the sun's in my eyes then fall asleep after about 5 minutes because the motion of the pushing is winning! How wrong was I eh?!?! First of all mummy got me naked and I was prodded and poked by the doc, even though he did make me laugh when he shone a stupid light in my eye and tickled my feet. Mummy then wrapped me up which was nice of her I suppose only to be then approached by two ladies with huge knitting needles and then went and bloody jabs me in both legs when I wasn't expecting it. I was in a little bit of shock before the build up of me crying kicked in whilst mummy dressed me!
I wasn't loving mummy for a while after what just happened to me. She could have warned me. I'm only 8 weeks old for goodness sake. How was I meant to know eh?! She best be telling me when/if I need some more. With my thinking I bet I have some more. I hope after the events she put me though she was feeling guilty and upset! I don't see her getting needles like that in her!
Finally after getting changed and getting back into my pram I fell asleep. We got home I was being stubborn and didn't have my milk. I slept for hours though and right on que when daddy brought his and mummies tea out I screamed the house down and added a high temp to my body. So mummies tea went cold and she gave me some crazy purple stuff. Calpol is it? Well guys it's ace. I think you should all try it. It made me a little calmer and I fell back asleep in no time! Can't wait for my next batch of the stuff ;)! Roll on my next set of jabs. If I get that at the end of it ;)! 
But now I'm mega hungry and just drained a whole 7oz down. I'm usually only on 5! No wonder I'm putting weight on when I was weighed today. 9Lb 4oz I'm tipping the scales at ;). Go me :D.
Also I'm wide awake wanting play time whilst mummy is thinking she needs sleep. Daddy is flat out :lol:. Good on him. He's got work in the morning. Oh wait a minute I'm on the move. Ahhhh yeah I win I get mummy chest cuddles I loveeee them :). i'll be alseep in no time. 
Speak to you guys later ;)


----------



## hawalkden

p.s. Mummy is now laughing at what I and all you guys have been putting. You know. I though this thread was just for us babies not for mummies to intrude. We can't have anything to ourselves can we!!!:(


----------



## lilliesmummie

Last week i noticed i had these things at the end of both my legs, i can make them move and wiggle! .. So i try to put them in my mouth all day, but can't :( and i can sit up if i want, but my mummy always tries to show people i can, so i lie and pretend i can't.. Just cause i only like showing mummy!! Aaand mum gave me my bottle an hour early so now i demand an 8oz bottle every 3 hours, a minute over will just not do and i will not stop crying woman!! Oh and no i wont be shhh to sleep, i'll go when im ready! Please, tell me we can train these 'adults'?


----------



## Braven05

Ozzieshunni said:


> ((Braven, they don't recommend taking a temp in the bum anymore because of potential damage it may cause :flower:))
> 
> I GOT IT! Daddy finally gave me the thing they use to make the flashy pictures change! IN THE MOUTH!

*mommy note....i didn't know that...thats how they do it at the pediatrician's office? :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Braven05 said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> ((Braven, they don't recommend taking a temp in the bum anymore because of potential damage it may cause :flower:))
> 
> I GOT IT! Daddy finally gave me the thing they use to make the flashy pictures change! IN THE MOUTH!
> 
> *mommy note....i didn't know that...thats how they do it at the pediatrician's office? :shrug:Click to expand...

It's safer for a ped to do it, but the ear is best for babies :)


----------



## BabyBoo36

I don't think I'm very well today. I keep smiling at Mummy, but I'm very tired, I don't want to drink all my milky or have my narna. Mummy says I don't have a temperature or rash but she's told Daddy she's "keeping a close eye on me" and might ring the doctors if I'm not right later. I keep pulling my ear but I'm not sure if my ear hurts or my teeth......


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I am going to be grumpy all day mummy! I want to go in my basket! I don't care if it's 'not safe' I want it! Pleeeeeeeeeeeease!!!!


----------



## Itsychik

Ozzieshunni said:


> Braven05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> ((Braven, they don't recommend taking a temp in the bum anymore because of potential damage it may cause :flower:))
> 
> I GOT IT! Daddy finally gave me the thing they use to make the flashy pictures change! IN THE MOUTH!
> 
> *mommy note....i didn't know that...thats how they do it at the pediatrician's office? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's safer for a ped to do it, but the ear is best for babies :)Click to expand...

This is news to me too! Here (in the Netherlands) the mw and GP told me to do it via the bum, because it's more accurate. :shrug:


----------



## Vanilla_girl

so yesterday I had great fun with daddy - I pooped so much it shot up to my hair! then when he changed me, I peed all over him. Then he went to change my outfit again so I peed again! Another outfit change and I decide I dont' like that outfit either so I pooped everywhere again! AT this point, daddy was late to work so I think that the game stopped being fun for him. I stopped playing and started back up iwth mommy this morning! But I ran out of poop after one outfit change :(

you babies should try it!


----------



## redstiletto

Itsychik said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braven05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> ((Braven, they don't recommend taking a temp in the bum anymore because of potential damage it may cause :flower:))
> 
> I GOT IT! Daddy finally gave me the thing they use to make the flashy pictures change! IN THE MOUTH!
> 
> *mommy note....i didn't know that...thats how they do it at the pediatrician's office? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's safer for a ped to do it, but the ear is best for babies :)Click to expand...
> 
> This is news to me too! Here (in the Netherlands) the mw and GP told me to do it via the bum, because it's more accurate. :shrug:Click to expand...

Mommy Note: LO's pediatrician recommends the bum, but he knows DH and I are both nurses. It's usually the forehead, armpit, or ear that's recommended for taking the temp at home (here in the US). In a pedi's office, they will almost always take the temperature rectally if the baby is under 6 months. 

Baby Note: My mommy keeps laughing at me every time I stretch. She says it looks like I'm ski-jumping!


----------



## MrsPoodle

My mummy keeps putting things out of my reach. I tell her I'm not ready to crawl yet but she just says "Yes, babababababbabababa awwww"... what's up with that?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Damn it! I want that thing dangling out of the thing Mommy is always on! She tells me, "No wires for baby!" :growlmad: I just wanna suck on it a little.


----------



## sequeena

Mummy put something yucky in my mouth today. She said it was fruity porridge. Ewwwwww. She did let me hold the spoon though and I did try to put it in my mouth :D


----------



## Supermaiden

Thomas I love that fruity porridge! YUuuuuuummy! If you dont like it send it my way please :D


----------



## LittleBoo

Cas: Just high fived my own face! Aces.

Jack: My younger brother is a masochist, my mother is a worn out tyrant hell bent on feeding me green stuff, and Charlie's playing war online. FML.


----------



## tanya

My mummy and daddy are obsessed with me sitting up! I decided I was time to show them I can do it and now they want me to sit up ALL THE TIME! I suppose It is easier to play with my toys sitting up, my ball pit I got from the fat Santa man is brilliant sat up! I can reach over the sides to drop the balls out. Mummy put me in the big boy seat in the trolley in asda today, I dont like the laid down baby seat at all but I like the big boy seat! I can see everything and I don't have to cry so mummy will pick me up out I my pushchair and show me everything, mummy says it finally means she can do a shop without having to have daddy tagging along but I like daddy to come shopping, he buys me lots of things just because I smile at them!
Tonight mummy said that the bath was fixed and I'm such a big boy I could go in the big boy bath in my big boy bath seat! My mummy is obsessed with big boy stuff! I wasn't sure what I thought at first and wanted to be a good boy, I get told off for splashing in my little baby bath coz it splashes all over the walls and floor so I didn't want to splash, daddy bought me lots of bath toys (mummy intrusion- far too many, daddy spoils him) and I had loads of bubbles too, I played with my toys and liked my boats and swimming froggies, just before I was getting out I realised it was ok to splash a d was getting really high splashes when mummy said it was bed time! How dare she spend the whole bath time trying to encourage me to splash and play and then take me out when I was enjoying myself?! I told her very loudly what I thought about that the whole time I was getting dried and dressed, I even made sure to arch my back and roll over while she tried to get my nappy on, I had to give in tho I was hungry and sleepy! 
(mummy interruption- (how rude-F) someone got really overstimulated in the bath and I've learned my lesson)

I wonder I I can go in the big bath again tomorrow? And mummy says we are taking grandma shopping so I might get to go in her trolley too!


----------



## pinkjoelle

Mommy is sick! I heard her coughing all night, daddy kept saying poor baby and I dont think he was talking about me... So to cheer her up I woke up extra early and demanded her attention... I wanted it all, cuddling, eating my tummy, ticking and I screamed until I got it all, after that I was hungry so I ate twice as usual and now im napping while mommy is taking take of a spliting headache....


----------



## Braven05

I'm pretty sure I'm taking it too far with this whole "sleeping like crap" (as mommy calls it) thing...its been a couple of weeks but I'm pretty sure the past 4 days have come close to mommy's breaking point. She looks like a zombie but she isn't grumpy (except when her friend gives her unsolicited advice about routines and blah blah blah). I should start sleeping better for her but I probably won't. Mom says she'll talk to the pediatrician about it tomorrow...does that mean I have to go there too? Hmmm...sounds suspicious. I just loved it last night...I zonked out but when Mommy put me in my bassinet I woke up and smiled really big at her and Daddy so Mommy pulled me into bed with her and I sucked on her chin and went to sleep. So cuddly in bed with Mommy and Daddy! :thumbup:


----------



## stardust599

How's your day been little people?

Mines been pretty average.

Woke up in a bad mood cos I'd been awake on and off since 5am. Not quite decided what was wrong yet, think I just fancied a whinge. Had my weetibix and banana and stayed home with Mummy as Mummy is still sick.

I spent all morning making mess while Mummy followed me round tidying up. I like giving Mummy something to do. Mummy moaned a lot about being tired so I decided I better be extra wide awake for her and skip my morning nap. I made Mummy think I would have a long afternoon nap so Mummy did some cleaning and then I cried just after Mummy went for a sleep.

I had pasta and sandwiches for lunch then steak pie with chips and carrots for my dinner. I ate it all myself with my fork and my hands, I don't like Mummys help much anymore (she thinks I'm a "baby")

Daddy came home from work and didn't pick me up straight away cos he had shopping and his big coat to take off. So I cried at him all night every time he looked at me or tried to give me cuddles. That'll teach him.


----------



## MrsPoodle

Now when should I do my poo in the night? I heard mummy telling daddy that she might have to set her alarm randomly throughout the night to come and check as she's sick of me ruining my sleepsuits and sleeping bags. Maybe I won't do a poo tonight then, keep her on her toes!!


----------



## sequeena

Supermaiden said:


> Thomas I love that fruity porridge! YUuuuuuummy! If you dont like it send it my way please :D

Mummy gave me some more this morning and it tasted better!


----------



## pinkjoelle

Listen up babies! dont underestimate the power of a smile. I bring mommy to the breaking point and when she looks like shes about to chuck me out the window I smile at her and her heart melts and she cooes ans cuddles me.... haha... im a sneaky baby.


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

These are hilarious!! Love it xx


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Seriously Mommy, could you please just let me open up all the cupboards and climb up and down the stairs all day?? Why are you constantly keeping me from the 2 funnest things here? Those so called "toys" aren't that interesting, and the sounds they make give me a freakin headache, hence the crying. Geeezzz why can't you figure that out?? Why are you always giving me balls and soft toys to play with, don't you know that nail clippers and your fancy coffee mugs are much more fun? Mom, you are doing my head in, but know what? I still love you. From-Zachary xoxox


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mommy is sad :(. She keeps crying saying we might not be able to go to California to see Grandpa and Grandma for my birfday :(.


----------



## Supermaiden

Going to california is spensive :( I heard mummy and daddy talking about it too. Daddys hasnt seen his mommy for nearly 6years, that makes me sad!


----------



## Leanne09

So I was happily playing away in my gym looking and slapping hell out if the pesky parrot that keeps staring at me, seriously he's always hanging there, waiting for something!? In comes my mum with a package and a huge grin on her face. I stop, look over and she's waving some material things around, going 'aww'! She bores me, so I carry on slapping mr parrot. Next thing, shes sliding me out of the gym by my legs, just as I was winning against parrot face! Anyway she sits me on the sofa and over comes my brother. I give him a cheeky smile, he's not interested, he's looking at these material things. Jeeeze, now mum is wrapping something around my neck, she sits down and together mum and Alfie say 'aww', what the hell are they on about now!! mum picks me up, making silly faces and saying how cute I look. (cute? I'm a little man I don't do cute!) she holds me by the mirror, mum shows me the bandana around my neck!! As if bibs aren't enough now she's gonna have me wearing these things too! Bloody hell I hate this thing! Pls don't make me wear it. Do u want something tied around ur neck? Ok so a dribble a bit, I'm a baby!! I'll get revenge, ah I see you've changed your top, it will b covered in sick, oh and your jeans after my nxt feed he he that'll teach you ;)


----------



## Braven05

Right...so this morning Mommy AND Daddy take me somewhere. Its the doctor's! I recognize this place! The ladies who see me and talk to me are always really nice. We go in a small room and Mommy and Daddy get me undressed (a bit odd if you ask me) and then one of the "nursies" comes in and talks to me...I try to grab her shirt because it has lots of bright colors on it. She took this long tape thing and ran it along my body...and then did it a second time because she couldn't believe how long I was! :thumbup:

I play on the table in my diaper until another lady comes in and she checks me all over, pokes me, looks in various holes...she's nice...I have met her a few times before. She says I'm doing so great rolling over so well at my age and my height and weight are great...then she gagged me looking in my throat...I didn't like that :nope:

Finally the first nursie came back and what did she do?! She freaking stabbed me!! All this fun and chatting and playing and smiling and talking to mommy and daddy and they didn't even warn me that this woman was going to come in there and stab me in my legs! Why would they just stand by and allow that to happen? Mommy picked me up and hugged me and shushed me but jeesus...she should never have let the woman do that to me. I will never trust them again...oh wait...whats that? ohhhh boobie...what was I saying?


----------



## pinkjoelle

Braven05 said:


> Right...so this morning Mommy AND Daddy take me somewhere. Its the doctor's! I recognize this place! The ladies who see me and talk to me are always really nice. We go in a small room and Mommy and Daddy get me undressed (a bit odd if you ask me) and then one of the "nursies" comes in and talks to me...I try to grab her shirt because it has lots of bright colors on it. She took this long tape thing and ran it along my body...and then did it a second time because she couldn't believe how long I was! :thumbup:
> 
> I play on the table in my diaper until another lady comes in and she checks me all over, pokes me, looks in various holes...she's nice...I have met her a few times before. She says I'm doing so great rolling over so well at my age and my height and weight are great...then she gagged me looking in my throat...I didn't like that :nope:
> 
> Finally the first nursie came back and what did she do?! She freaking stabbed me!! All this fun and chatting and playing and smiling and talking to mommy and daddy and they didn't even warn me that this woman was going to come in there and stab me in my legs! Why would they just stand by and allow that to happen? Mommy picked me up and hugged me and shushed me but jeesus...she should never have let the woman do that to me. I will never trust them again...oh wait...whats that? ohhhh boobie...what was I saying?

Oh I totaly know what you have been through!!! It happened to me too... one second the nurse is saying how cute I am and how I gained weight and then; stab! to make it worse they all laugh on how im mad at them... but I got back at mommy by being cranky all day, stopping mommy from doing anything but trying to make me smile.. Ha!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Mummy keeps telling me to remember how little I am, I'm not little and I want to roll over! That's why I keep trying to do it. Why does mummy want me to stay little?


----------



## Pielette

I've been stabbed too! It happened a couple of weeks ago. And I screamed cos it was horrible and looked over and Mummy was crying too. Why did she let them do that if she was going to cry too? So I got her back by being a cranky baby for a couple of days. 
Yesterday Mummy was sick so Daddy stayed home today. She's better now but I get both of them all to myself! Hmm, maybe I should plot to make her a little bit sick every now and then so I get Daddy too...
I found something today, Mummy said it's a hand and I think it's attached to me!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

:haha: love theseee...

"why does mummy say no to everything.. i wouldn't bin-raid if she gave me chocolate ALL day every day. Mmmm.. plus i hate to waste food! and whats wrong with putting toast the video recorder's mouth.. it was hungry.. it made funny growling noises.. poor video playerr.. mummy's starving it..! 
and why doesn't she let me climb on everything.. and hide in kitchen cupboards it's sooo fun..she's such a spoil sportt.. 
haha.. and why does she laugh when i tell her she's a badbad boy moooommeeee!"

baby in my tummy:

"what's all the screaming and shouting out there.. and who keeps bloody jumping on me and kicking me.. a baby is trying to SLEEEEP in hereee.."


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Babies I need some help, 

Mummy keeps crying when she hugs me, it always seems to happen when she gets off the noisy ringing thing. She talks to nanny about my daddy and it makes her cry. I don't want her to be sad, how can I cheer her up?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My mouth hurts!!!!!!!!!!! Mommy says it's my toothy pegs trying to come through. I don't like these toothy pegs! Waaaaaaaaaaa!

Mommy keeps crying too and she's not happy at all today :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Babies I need some help,
> 
> Mummy keeps crying when she hugs me, it always seems to happen when she gets off the noisy ringing thing. She talks to nanny about my daddy and it makes her cry. I don't want her to be sad, how can I cheer her up?

My mommy is sad too. I don't know what to do. She cuddled me and cried. I tried blowing raspberries, but it didn't work :(


----------



## Braven05

Awww I don't like sad mommies...not good...babies must work harder to cheer up sad mommies. My mommy is just tired...and its my fault...I don't mean to make her a "walking zombie".


----------



## Pielette

My mummy cries sometimes too, Daddy says it's because of my mean Grandad. I've only seen him once but I've decided I don't like him if he makes my Mummy sad :growlmad: Don't know how to cheer her up :nope:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I've only seen my daddy a couple of times but he makes mummy really sad, usually at night when nanny can't see. We need to find a way to cheer our mummies up


----------



## Braven05

Try sucking on your mommy's chin...it always makes my mommy laugh


----------



## sequeena

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Babies I need some help,
> 
> Mummy keeps crying when she hugs me, it always seems to happen when she gets off the noisy ringing thing. She talks to nanny about my daddy and it makes her cry. I don't want her to be sad, how can I cheer her up?

My mummy is crying a lot too :( I give her lots of extra smiles :D and I did a big poo in my nappy which made her laugh quite a lot when I put my foot in it!


----------



## Pielette

Braven05 said:


> Try sucking on your mommy's chin...it always makes my mommy laugh

What's a chin? I've never heard of one of those... :wacko:


----------



## Braven05

Pielette said:


> Braven05 said:
> 
> 
> Try sucking on your mommy's chin...it always makes my mommy laugh
> 
> What's a chin? I've never heard of one of those... :wacko:Click to expand...

Hahah its that weird round thing under the mouth (mommy says I have TWO chins!!!!!)...it moves when mommy talks and I just can't resist sucking on it!


----------



## tanya

Today I went to see my great grandma, I was really confused coz we didn't go to great grandmas bungalow and I couldn't lay on the floor and admire myself in the shiny fireplace, we went to a big building with lots of beds in it, mummy said I had to be really good and quiet because it was a hossipal, I don't know what that is but it was a bit scary, there were lots of people in bed and a lady had a scary mask on and was breathing funny I gave her my best wobbly lip!
Great grandma didn't give me a cuddle coz she was in bed in her pjs I played on her bed and tried to pull her blankets off to cheer her up coz she looks sad, I gave her some of my best smiles too. I was really well behaved too. 
I hope great grandma gets better soon she's my favorite person in the whole wide world and I save all my best smiles for her.


----------



## sequeena

Mummy says I am 5 months old today. I don't know what that means but it sounds good!


----------



## BabyBoo36

Mummy has finally worked it out. Jesus woman, it's not like I wasn't trying to tell you! I pulled bleurgh faces and everything! I like creamy things to eat. CREAMY!! Yesterday she gave me some greek yoghurt with narna, and today I've had creamy porridge - nomed the lot! She said something to Daddy today about adding some formula into my veg purees and slowly taking it out? What does she mean???..........


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lookie babies! :)


----------



## Natsku

Mum and dad ruin all my fun. I found the step stool she thought she had hidden so I moved it to the kitchen table so I could climb up and steal her phone but daddy caught me and mummy took the step stool away and I never even got to play with her phone :(

I'm gonna throw all my blocks around the room now to teach them a lesson!


----------



## darkangel1981

Wow babies, what a week ive been having. We have been to see the really old people that mummy calls nana and papa. They smell funny but OMG they make me laugh so much!!! I love to go see them. They has funny hair and glasses. And nana tired to let me lick a thing called a chocolate biscuit until mummy got a bit mad, but she says its just cause they are old and don't really understand so we won't stay mad at them for long. 

Also this week daddy went to work late so he fed me instead of mummy, i then remember mummy had said that id not been sick for ages, so i was sick on daddies work shirt :D I wanted him to remember me, cause he is away all the time :(


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Mummy is crying again ): she's talking to nanny about my daddy and 'solicitor' what's one of them? I dont like mummy being sad.


----------



## tanya

Muuuum! I've been telling you day and night for three days I want my BLANKIE!
Oh you never knew I had a blankie? Well I do! And its that really cheap one you bought coz you went out without a blanket, I want to snuggle it and lick it and hold it to sleep, I can't sleep without it but I forgot to tell you. 
Oh youre gonna wrap me in it to try to make me sleep, I'll just grab it and lick it and snuggle it ZZzzzzzzzz

Mummy interruption- Three days of no sleep and grumpy baby, I wish I'd found out that's what he wanted earlier!


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> Lookie babies! :)

I want one of those! Mummy carries me on her front, I want to see the world, not her face!!


----------



## MissFox

my mom's doing this "work" thing again. She does it and leaves for a long time during the day and only comes back at bed time. But sometimes she's home with me all the time! On the upside this lady and my friend I'm playing with today are really fun. Really really fun! And they give me all kinds of yummy foods!


----------



## tanya

My mummy and daddy keep talking about "flynns bedroom" as far as I know it's the room down the hall next to the room with the bath in, they keep saying that the car pet is coming we already have a cat do we really need a pet for the car? But this room the keep talking about is just where I keep my clothes, spare nappies and toys im not playing with, they say I'm going to sleep in there when the car pet arrives, is the car pet gonna be sleeping in mummy and daddies bedroom? It's all very confusing and I don't think I'm gonna like it!


----------



## hawalkden

Wooooow mummy. You didn't tell me we was going to the Trafford Centre today. I feel super tired now. All the lights and people we're keeping me to busy and noisy for me to sleep! How rude of you. I won't tell daddy about the extra treats you bought me though ;). I'm looking forward to seeing gran & pops tomorrow though ;)!


----------



## Braven05

Okay...so...I _know_ I said in my original post that I was NEVER going to sleep in the big bed with bars in my own room by myself :blush: but to tell you the truth...its not so bad. Its way bigger than my other bed...and while I'm not in the same room with Mommy and Daddy...Mommy always brings me back into their bed in the early morning for a little while. I sleep so much better in the big bed! Mommy puts me down and I roll over and get comfy and just zonk out! I know it makes Mommy nervous and she told me she misses me...but I make sure to wake her up at least a _couple_ times a night so she doesn't miss me too bad! :haha:


----------



## pinkneon

Today I got some shoesees. Mommy took me into a shop and I was looking around and smiling at everyone. I practised my "crusing" and saw some nice pink shoesees but mommy said they would be too big for me :( Then a funny women came over and put my feeties in this funny thing to see how big they are. She said my feeties might be too small for their shoesees but then decided that they could try me with a size 2 which is the smallest they do. She brought out 2 pairs in a 2G (mommy says I had wide feeties?!) and I looked at them both in the boxes. I was more interested in the boxes but then grabbed a shoee out of it's box. Mommy said I could have those ones if I wanted them :D so the funny lady tried them on my feeties and she poked my big toesies and then mommy held my hands whilst I cruised around and they fitted me nicely. I like my new pink shoesees :D I thought I would post some photos for you. The first one is of my new shoesees that I chose by myself because I am a big girl of 13months old now and the second picture is me trying on the new shoesees :D
 



Attached Files:







100120121138.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6









100120121131.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Vanilla_girl

So gosh - my mommy is so dense sometimes! I had to whine for 4 days straight before she finally figured out that I want to sit upright! Upright women! None of this laying down crap or snuggling you're trying to pull. Must sit upright so I can look around! then she starts saying I can't sit upright without her holding on to me? Well then I guess you're just going to have to hold me up all the time. I mean until I learn how to do it myself . . .
but mommy does give the best cuddles early morning. I love being woke up by mommy cuddles.


----------



## wish2bmama

Mommy is so sick :sick: I wish I could make her feel better :(


----------



## pinkneon

Oooh yesterday after we got my shoesees mommy took me to a coffee shop to get a drink. She had a mango and passionfruit smoothie thing and I had water in my cup :growlmad: I was sitting in the highchair and I was bored so I cried. Mommy took me out and then I grabbed her straw before she had finished her drink :haha: and it tasted yummy! When mommy finished her drink I stole the cup and mommy let me have the tiniest sip of it :happydance: It was yummy! You should all try it sometime!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I don't like shoes or sockies. I pull them off. I wanna nom my toes!


----------



## mistyscott

So, I was all snugly and warm on mummy after some lovely mummy milk when, oof imsuddenly on this cold thing in the box next to mummy. Noooooo! That's not what I wanted.....so I wave my head around and grunt for a bit.....ooh, hang on I'm flying through the air (mummy doesn't look impressed though) aaaaah, daddy's chest, lovely. Zzzzzzz


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

"Oh keys! In my mouth. Oh napkin! I have to taste this. MOOOOOM! This is yucky! I want, I want, I don't know what I want. I'm just gonna cry. My tooth hurts"


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My teeth hurt too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Braven05

I don't have teeth! But my Mommy keeps checking my mouth, shoving her finger in there and rubbing my gums...which feels good but there are no teeth in there! She says I'm cranky and drooly so I must be getting some teeths...but they're not there!


----------



## 05mummy07

Mum why the change in formula?! This tastes gross... Mmmm nom nom... *5 minutes later* mmmuuuuuuummmmmm it tastes like crraaaaaap


----------



## babyhopes2010

Waaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I GOT 2 TOOTHY PEGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyBoo36

I'm getting jealous of all these toothy pegs. I don't have any yet!!

Mummy took me to Tiddly Om Pom Pom's today, and the lady there said I was a very clever girl because I sat up all by myself for the whole time!! I don't know what all the fuss is about, Mummy sits me up all the time at home. I liked banging my drum though, and everyone singing my name at the higgledy piggledy song x


----------



## sequeena

Mummy took me to the big place again yesterday... they took the plasters off my ears and mummy says I don't need them on again. My ears feels cold now!!!

(Mummy note, almost 3 months in splints)
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/392188_3117737907576_1388356992_3249713_521944462_n.jpg


----------



## pinkneon

I have 2 more teethies!! Mommy got me a new book called "That's not my baby" ... I was a bit sad first thinking that it was a sad story about an unwanted baby but it's like the rest of the "that's not my ..." books and I get to see this baby on the last page that looks like me!! Mommy says it's my "reflection" in a "mirror" but I'm not sure what that means. All I know is the baby looks like me and does what I do!


----------



## Risstron

Today when mom tried to feed me, I thought it would be funny to spit out the nipple and chew on my hands. That was, until I spit up all over them. I think it's HILARIOUS how fast my mom reacts to that. It's nice that she gives me so many kisses after, but seriously, you don't think I'm losing all that hair from just turning my head while laying down, do you? Come on mom, chill out with those puckers of yours. Geesh. GTG I peed.


----------



## babyhopes2010

dont be jealous of toothy pegs they hurt


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oooooo, what's this? Mommy says it's eggy bread? Well, I'll just rub some in my hair and squish it in my fingers and ooooooo! Tastes good! NOM NOM NOM NOM! Wait gotta make room! Poooooooooooo! Nom nom nom.


----------



## hawalkden

Great it's the weekend again. Meaning only one thing. Granny MIL is coming again! Don't get me wrong babies. I love her to pieces but she drains me. Most of the time I&#8217;m asleep when she comes and then stight away I'm a rag doll. She picks me up using her foghorn voice to wake me up and then says when I cry 'ahh you've got windies!'

NO I haven't grandma. Now put me down. Mummy is getting mad at you now because she's just got me to sleep and now I'll be awake during your stay and when you're gone!!

Good point of the weekend. Least I get more daddy time and cuddles. Plus :happydance: bath time with him on sunday :).


----------



## tanya

Well babies! Lots has changed this week, I went to see te weird lady who always gets mummy to take my clothes off and put me on a cold scale, mummy doesn't like her she said to daddy she is a patronising bitch but I don't know what that is so I just try and pee on her. Since then mummy has been giving me food that's not mushed AND she expects me to feed it to myself! But it is yummy, I had some cheese and it made me screw my face up but I liked it and kept taking bites, mummy said she was sorry she hadn't realised it was extra strong mature cheddar, I don't really know what that is but it was yummy! Then my mummy gave me curry, she put baby curry in my dish and it was okish but mummy ha curry too and I reached for hers and moaned till she dipped my broccoli in hers, oh my god it was soo good, so much better than mine! I like spicy food!
Mummy and daddy have also put my cot in a different room, I like it! You would think the whole room was designed for me there's cars an planes on the walls, dangly things everywhere that light up, a star projector and a funny net round my cot that my projector shines on and makes me giggle! The first night I woke up a couple of times and made mummy come to cuddle me but last night I was so warm ad cozy in my room that I fell asleep straight away after my bath and slept all through the night! 
I can't let mummy get used to that so tonight I made sure it took about an hour for me to go to sleep, I haven't decided whether to wake up or not yet. 
I like this room though and mummy says everything in it is mine, there's some really cool stuff in here, I might just lay here and stare at everything instead of sleeping.


----------



## Braven05

Mommy got too comfortable with me sleeping in my other room. So I decided NO MORE CRIB!!! :thumbup: Ha, that'll teach her to get comfortable!


----------



## tanya

I just whinged and moaned till mummy came to my room, then fell asleep as soon s she came in, she sat in the rocking chair to listen for me to see if I'd wake back up and fell asleep for 1/2 hour! I got mummy to sleep in my room, awesome! Of course as soon as she woke up she went and got into her bed but I wasn't having that! I screamed for my bot bot and made her come back, I've just finished it and I'm pretending to sleep, I like this game, how long can I keep mummy in my room?


----------



## Supermaiden

Babies I am just not happy! I dont know why! I dont like my Jumperoo, I do like my Jumperoo, no I dont like my Jumperoo! I like being on the floor, no I dont like being on the floor! I like my playgym, no I dont like my playgym! Cry cry cry! I dont know what is wrong with me babies! Mummy will sit with me sometimes on the floor but then she needed a drink, so got up and as soon as I saw her back I cried! She doesnt have a horrible back or anything so I dont know why I cry but I cant help it! Mummy says Im a grumpy pants but I just dont know what is wrong with me :(
I have had a poorly ear too but I had some banana flavour medicine which doesnt really taste like banana, mummy says Im going to be like daddy and not like bananas :haha: but I get to chew on a spoon when mummy gives me it. 

Mummy sat me in my highchair in the kitchen, it was so fun I could watch her doing things like splashing in this really small bathtub thing! And I could see the fluffy things running around but they move too fast, I cant keep up! But then I wasnt happy again and I threw my toys away and mummy had to keep picking them up and washing them to give me again so I could throw again. It was fun for a minute but then I cried again. Oh why is life so difficult :(


----------



## Lettuce

Ha! I've discovered which one of the giants is a pushover! :happydance: it's Grandad... If I smile at something I get it... Even if mummy doesn't usually let me! :rofl: tv remotes, expensive phones... Brilliant! I get to slobber over them if im quick.
Went one better the other day, shopping with grandad, granny and mum, mummy got some new jeans, good- she says her old ones rub her scar- sorry mummy :( and she says she has "mummy tummy" that's silly, of course she does! She my mummy! :D it's good for bouncing on. But I wanted something new too, grandad showed me a dress and it had that rubbishly drawn pink pig on it, Peppa. I like when she jumps in muddy puddles! O I smiled at grandad and said "peh peh pu!" he took this to mean I said Peppa pig, so I got 2 new outfits. Mummy rolled her eyes, but grandad insisted! Ha, he understands me! :happydance:


----------



## Supermaiden

See my Nannan is the pushover :D Whenever I am at her house and supposed to be sleeping I smile at her until she smiles back and starts to sing songs and laughs at me so I dont go to sleep straight away, its a good way to get extra play before sleep time. I have her wrapped around my little finger so tight! I cant wait for mummy to go to work and Nannan to look after me so I can get away with anything :haha:


----------



## pinkneon

Supermaiden said:


> Babies I am just not happy! I dont know why! I dont like my Jumperoo, I do like my Jumperoo, no I dont like my Jumperoo! I like being on the floor, no I dont like being on the floor! I like my playgym, no I dont like my playgym! Cry cry cry! I dont know what is wrong with me babies! Mummy will sit with me sometimes on the floor but then she needed a drink, so got up and as soon as I saw her back I cried! She doesnt have a horrible back or anything so I dont know why I cry but I cant help it! Mummy says Im a grumpy pants but I just dont know what is wrong with me :(
> I have had a poorly ear too but I had some banana flavour medicine which doesnt really taste like banana, mummy says Im going to be like daddy and not like bananas :haha: but I get to chew on a spoon when mummy gives me it.
> 
> Mummy sat me in my highchair in the kitchen, it was so fun I could watch her doing things like splashing in this really small bathtub thing! And I could see the fluffy things running around but they move too fast, I cant keep up! But then I wasnt happy again and I threw my toys away and mummy had to keep picking them up and washing them to give me again so I could throw again. It was fun for a minute but then I cried again. Oh why is life so difficult :(

Have you got teethies coming?? Maybe that is why? Or maybe your poorly ear is making you sad?


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Mom, do we HAVE to go on the roadtrip today? I'm going to scream the whole way if your going to put me in the car seat. I'm warrrrrning you!


----------



## MissFox

My mom is catching on to me!! Last night she caught me standing up for almost a WHOLE MINTUE! Just barely tapping my arm on her leg for balance. I realized I was doing it and saw her lokoing at me all happy so I fell. Can't let her know I'm very good at standing now! She might have me do it more. Only on my terms though!!!


----------



## chezziepie

I can stand for about 2 seconds then my little legs go like jello :( mommy said im a big boy now as i can almost sit up on my own but just as i do i notice get excited and fall over again. Can't get too independent can i? whats with having to grow up i want to be a baby forever... MUUUUMMM I'VEEE POOOPED


----------



## Sarah lo

I can't sit up yet. (well secretly I can but I pretend i can't because I don't like it very much, standing's my favourite :) ) mummy tries to make me sit on her knee but i don't like it so I throw myself back and squeal till she stands me up. Did I mention standing's my favourite? I have a bouncy thing that mummy puts me in and I get to stand up and bounce all by myself!

Actually come to think of it, I think bouncing's my new favourite :D


----------



## MissFox

OK so IDK what happened but mommy was talking about going "pee" and "poo" AND THEN SHE TRIED TO CRAM ME INTO THE BIG WHITE THING SHE WAS JUST SITTING ON! UMM NO! 

OOO There is water inside though- Maybe I will go for a swim. FEET IN FIRST!!!! 
Mommy pulled me out and made my bumm go in. She didn't let me fall though. I had fun for a minute then wanted to get down.


----------



## Braven05

Oh my gosh...what a weekend this has been! Yesterday mommy and daddy say me down with a "bowl" and a "spoon" and mommy gave me something in my mouth that wasn't boobie...it was...ummm tasty-ish but I wasn't too impressed. It was way more fun trying to shove my hands in my mouth, or the bib, or trying to grab the spoon mommy was using for the "cereal" Mommy says she'll wait another few weeks and try again and see if I care. Whatever.

Today Mommy took me to a place that was big and bright and echo-y and full of water! I looooooove water!! Oh my gosh...I was so much fun. I was a little confused at first...but then I realized how fun it was to kick my feet...I can't do it like that in the bathtub. I kicked and laughed and jumped and splashed my hand in the water. Mommy swung me around and dipped me in...Mommy told Daddy we would have stayed in longer if my fingers and toes hadn't gone all pruney. I really really hope mommy takes me back there...I think thats going to be one of my new favorite places....next to being in bed with mommy and daddy


----------



## Anabella

LMBO about the wheels on the bus!!


----------



## BabyBoo36

I'm poorly sick....:cry: I have all this "stuff" that keeps dripping out my nose and Mummy has to keep wiping it away. Daddy wanted to put me in a pretty dress today cos Nanna was coming, but Mummy said I needed to be comfy and warm, so I got clean PJ's and a cosy cardigan instead. I don't want to do anything today. I don't want my toys, and I didn't want want my pear at lunch. I just want to sit and snuggle on Mummy's knee.....


----------



## pinkjoelle

Grandma came to see me today, at first I was happy because shes funny and makes faces at me but the I got annoyed, she keeps flipping me from one side to the other, bouncing me, shaking me.. she never sit still.... so I cried. Mom and dad where really suprised cause I never cry... grandma left me alone after that...


----------



## vickip

now I wonder what I can do next to make mummy scared. Hmmm now I've learnt to stand up in my cot I wonder what will happen if I just. Let. Go. Weeeee bounce. That was fun but mummy doesn't look impressed. 

Watch mummy I'm getting good at this letting go and bouncing game. I'm not sleepy at all.


----------



## MissFox

Hi james! We were born the same day! 
I want to play with friends today. This puppy keeps eating my Os. Mommy didn't go to work so we will have fun. Daddy likes to sleep a lot. I like when mommy stays home. Maybe she will bring me to see my nana in a little while. Nana has our truck. I want to ride in the truck because I can see out the window when I'm in the truck. And it has nice bass that helps me sleep.


----------



## Lettuce

Ha! I got a bath during the day!! :happydance: I pooed sooooo much that I heard mummy say she might have to cut me out my vest. Then I got a bath, I love baths. :D


----------



## BabyBoo36

Lettuce said:


> Ha! I got a bath during the day!! :happydance: I pooed sooooo much that I heard mummy say she might have to cut me out my vest. Then I got a bath, I love baths. :D

I did this once! Got me out of wearing the dress I didn't want! Mummy took me to work again today, and I got sssoooo much fussing done over me! Then she took me to a big room with lots of toys and said something about this is where I'll be staying when she goes back to work......er, think again Mummy! I'm coming to the place where I get lots of fuss and cuddles with you! x


----------



## pinkneon

Oh how I love books! Oh and my Sophie the Giraffe. She squeaks and it's SO funny!! I threw Winnie the Pooh on the floor after biting his nose and hitting him on the head and giving him a headache!! Stupid bear hahahaha


----------



## vickip

welllllll today has been fun, i wanted to taste the carpet this morning and mummy had strapped me into my chair but that didnt stop me. hmmmmm doesnt taste of much but i think i gave her a fright so i cried a little so i could give her a cuddle. 

i might try it again soon, boys will be boys. :winkwink:

had some yummy food and lots of cuddles, time for a nap me thinks.


----------



## BabyBoo36

Mummy's just been laughing at me cos I was shouting at the carpet! 

Mummy's just given me some apple rice cakes - NOM NOM! Mummy says I can have some tomorrow with cream cheese on, and some carrot sticks and banana.


----------



## MissFox

My mommy mad3 me try CABBAGE! Yuck is how I feel about that!


----------



## Braven05

Dear Mom...listen up! My jumpy thing is for MY entertainment...not for this "get some things done" thing you say sometimes when you put me in it! I do not go in the jumpy thing for you, I go in it for me! Until you get it straight I will begin whining and crying everytime you put me in it and say you need to "get some things done". You're supposed to keep me company while I jump and clap your hands together when I get really good air! When you walk away from me it makes me feel like you're not paying attention, even though I hear you talking to me from the other room. Its going to be hard on you but I really feel strongly about this and I will persist until you learn. I've seen you do it before so I know you're capable. Consistency is key. :winkwink:


----------



## Lettuce

Mummmmmmmmm, mummmmmmmm! Mummmmmmmm mm mm!
:pause:
Mummmmmmmmmm, mummmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 
:repeat:
Oh good you are here, look, I turned over! I can stand in my cot, watch me!! Why should I go to sleep?

What's nighttime?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

There are these sharp thingies in my mouth! I like to run my tongue over them. I tried to gum Mommy's finger and she said OUCH! :haha:

OMG! You have to try grabbing as much mashed tato in your hands as you can and shoving it all in your mouth! It's awesome! :happydance:


----------



## BabyBoo36

Ozzieshunni said:


> There are these sharp thingies in my mouth! I like to run my tongue over them. I tried to gum Mommy's finger and she said OUCH! :haha:
> 
> *OMG! You have to try grabbing as much mashed tato in your hands as you can and shoving it all in your mouth! It's awesome! *



I'm going to try that today, cos Mummy said I'm going to try some mashed up beans! I might just put them in my hair instead so she has to bath me! :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Mommy only gives me messy foods at night. I had pasghetti and she just let me eat it in my nappy! :haha:


----------



## BabyBoo36

Mummy's just said that's a good idea and she might do that as well. 'Specially as I'm wearing a white t-shirt today! I might have my chicken at lunch instead then x


----------



## darkangel1981

Just got home from dr's with mummy. They gave me this yellow icky stuff that i spat everywhere, mummy is hoping that is comes out in the washing machine!. The boss lady says i have to take it to get better cause i have a cough like an old man?? 

Im not sure what this cough thing is all about but i know its waking me up :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Ozzieshunni said:


> There are these sharp thingies in my mouth! I like to run my tongue over them. I tried to gum Mommy's finger and she said OUCH! :haha:
> 
> OMG! You have to try grabbing as much mashed tato in your hands as you can and shoving it all in your mouth! It's awesome! :happydance:

It's even more fun if you throw it! My mummy gave me some Apple last night and she let me hold the spoon myself, I'm such a big girl! 

Spoons are fun to eat with but they're even more fun if you use them to throw food around you can get some pretty good range with them if you hold them at the bottom and wave your hand around really hard. I managed to get apple on the dog yesterday! :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I like it with my handies better. That spoon sometimes slips. It went in my eye last night! 

I want to bounce! Bounce bounce bounce!


----------



## BabyBoo36

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yeah, I like it with my handies better. That spoon sometimes slips. It went in my eye last night!
> 
> I want to bounce! Bounce bounce bounce!

Mummy took my spoonie off me because I kept poking it in my ear! I like to bang it on the table thou and it makes Daddy laugh!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Daddy made me cry the other day! He said, "Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!" and I got scared. Mommy giggled, but took me away and cuddled me :smug: HAHA Daddy! I win!!!!


----------



## Snowball

Everytime I fart... I follow through. This is very embarrassing, especially when I'm entertaining guests. Will I ever redeem my reputation? :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha:

Mommy note: Oh Sue! :rofl: You crack me up!


----------



## Supermaiden

Mummy wants to do that "things to do" aswell! She puts me in my jumper and goes away. When will she realise not to put me in it until after Ive done a poop? It is funny to poop in my jumper because it goes alllll the way up my back, I even managed to get it to my arm this time. I will make daddy smile :D


----------



## lhancock90

"Its dark, looks like Mom and Dad are asleep, i know i'll scream. I'm not hungry or wet or anything, but i think i'll just wake them up then go back to sleep, just for fun, plus i know my nightlight that plays music makes Mom want to stab her own eyes out :) oh look its 8am, i think i'll just go back to sleep, i don't fancy getting up... Dad has to though and Mom can't get back to sleep.. hahahahaha"


----------



## MrsPoodle

I think I'm getting a cold Mummy, please help!


----------



## tanya

My mummy and daddy keep crying, I don't know what's up with them, also I can't find the furry thing, mummy calls it the cat, I'm very confused by it and mummy cried so hard this morning that she scared me and I had to go to my aunties for a little while. 
Mummy note- our cat got hit by a car this morning and killed, he was my baby, we got him when we first started ttc so Flynn could grow up with him, all through us ttc he was our surrogate baby, I feel like a member of the family died. :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mommy note: :hugs: Tanya :cry: I'm so sorry :(


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Mummy note: Oh Tanya big big :hugs: He's waiting at the rainbow bridge for you. :hugs:


----------



## Braven05

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tanya

He's with the four rats. He's buried in mil's garden, she has a little pet cemetery at the end and I've bought a plant to go on the grave too. 
Luckily the wailing sobs subsided after an hour or so. 
I know some people will say "it's just a cat" but he was more than that.


----------



## BabyBoo36

Mummy note - big hugs xx


----------



## Lettuce

Mummy note : oh Tanya! :hugs: I have 2, I understand, they're NEVER _just_ a pet. Xxx


----------



## phoebe

The biggest hugs Tanya, i have a cat too and she is my fur baby. Really sorry about ur news xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## KayteeB

There's this dog, and it just will not leave me alone. Its so big and has this big wet bloody tongue. She steals my dummy, my teddy's and to be honest im just sick and tired of it. Ive tried, crying, giggling, laughing but this blooming dog just does not get the picture
I think its time to bring in the kennel people...


----------



## lhancock90

I really think that last night 12pm was the best time to wake up and spend an hour and a half playing in my cot, i really enjoyed it, pretending i was drifting off to the sound of my night show and lights was funny to and then giggling and screaching at the last minute? HILARIOUS!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mommy keeps yelling at Daddy telling him he needs to rest cause he had his teethies pulled. 

Oh, and my Uncle Sye came over and I looked at him and cried. He tried to play nice and tickle me and I cried more. Mommy thinks I'm silly.


----------



## pinkneon

I can brush my own hair!! I am such a clever girl!


----------



## Braven05

pinkneon said:


> I can brush my own hair!! I am such a clever girl!

I don't have any hairs :nope:


----------



## BabyBoo36

I have hairs but I just mash my porridge or beans in them instead!


----------



## Veck

I just love to put everything I find in my mouth. There are so many weird tastes like plastics, cardboards, the floor, haha. But the best it's mummy shouting this word 'No' every time I do it. It's so funny, I wait until she's not looking at me and I start sucking into something really disgusting and when she discovers me she shouts this word again and comes running. She does it every time. hihi.


----------



## Braven05

BabyBoo36 said:


> I have hairs but I just mash my porridge or beans in them instead!

I don't have any porridge or beans either...what the heck?! :growlmad:


----------



## BabyBoo36

I LOVE beans!
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mommy note: :rofl: Lookie at her cheekies! I love it!!!! :)


----------



## BabyBoo36

Ozzieshunni said:


> Mommy note: :rofl: Lookie at her cheekies! I love it!!!! :)

Mummy note - she's always had these HUGE chubby cheeks, right from being born! First thing most people notice about her! x


----------



## Lettuce

Mummy is reading over my shoulder (how rude!) and says she is gorgeous. She says I was called Plunkerjaws when little! :wacko:

Last night I took my nightime badness to a whole new level! :) mummy didn't come when I was singing and shouting, so I tried to stand. I can do this no bother during the day, but at night she sticks me in a ridiculous bag thing, and I fell and hit my head. It hurt and I wailed reeeeeeaaaallly loud. Mummy ran from her room and I got extra cuddles and milk! :haha: 
My daddy got a new job! I dont know what it is, I thought I was a big enough job for both of them :shrug: but mummy says he'll leave every day and come back at night. Mummy says he'll appreciate her and me more. And she says we might buy a house next year! With a garden! She's really happy. She says I'll get a baby brother or sister in a few years, not sure I'd like that tho. :(


----------



## tmt

I got to go on 2 big things that fly in the sky the other day, mommy kept saying how good of a baby I was cause I didn't make ANY sounds. I did make her change my diaper 3 times on the first ride though haha mommy, 3 big poops. I am excited cause I got to see and play with my one grandpa who came to see me after I was born, he's funny and I like him lots. 

Mom keeps saying I get to meet another grandma and grandpa today or tomorrow though, something about them being "good for nothing" whatever that means. 

I think when we take those wing things back home in 4 weeks I'll make TONS of noise cause mommy will be taking me home alone as daddy leaves me to go back to work :(


----------



## MrsPoodle

Hello mummy? Mummy? MUMMY!!! Look at me!! Thank you *smiles*


----------



## BabyBoo36

Mummy, you'd best start hoovering more, as I can move!! Doesn't matter where you put me, I will be in a different part of the room 5 minutes later! Ha ha ha!!!


----------



## darkangel1981

Babies! i can pick my dummy out my mouth and throw it away!!! Its so much fun!!! Mummy doesn't see to think so though!


----------



## sequeena

Mummy says I have turned into a fatty, what is that? :shrug:

I'm still on my mission to keep mummy and daddy up all night and it's working!! What I find works is screaming continuously and especially scream louder if they sit down whilst holding you!! I like to look out the window so I scream until they stand up with me :D


----------



## pinkneon

Braven05 said:


> pinkneon said:
> 
> 
> I can brush my own hair!! I am such a clever girl!
> 
> I don't have any hairs :nope:Click to expand...

:( I didn't used to but it's getting longer by the day! I



BabyBoo36 said:


> I have hairs but I just mash my porridge or beans in them instead!

I LOVE mushing things into my hair - especially porridge!



Braven05 said:


> BabyBoo36 said:
> 
> 
> I have hairs but I just mash my porridge or beans in them instead!
> 
> I don't have any porridge or beans either...what the heck?! :growlmad:Click to expand...

:( That's not good. You will have to ask your mommy for some. I LOVE porridge! Yum yum



BabyBoo36 said:


> I LOVE beans!

I don't ... They make me sicky :(


----------



## jojo74

Well mummy and daddy told me I was going on holiday to centre parcs? No idea what they were talking about, so we went in car, as usual I fell asleep, I had extra long sleep as I was in the car for a long time, I had enough of the car seat so thought I would let them know I wasn't happy, luckily for them daddy pulled over so I could have boobie we arrived at the place they call centre parcs so I thought great place to fill my nappy........ It was 'one of those' it went everywhere, I couldn't stop laughing at the panic on mummies face! Daddy was telling her off because my change of clothes wasn't in mychange bag, it was in the 'big bag' in boot, daddy took ages findng my clean clothes whilst I was on back seat having bottom cleaned! Anyway this place is loads of fun, I esp love the swimming! X


----------



## ValentinesGal

For the last few days mommy keeps sticking this blue rubber sucky thing in my nose...I HATE IT!!! I keep telling her its awful, but she won't listen :nope: Keeps saying she needs to get the snot monsters outta there so my cold will go away. Where the heck do snot monsters even come from? I've never actually seen one :shrug: And then, last night when she was hunting for these 'so-called' monsters, I think she missed and took a piece of my brain...MY BRAIN! Can you believe that? Ridiculous! 

I think I'm going to try to get one of my dogs to go tear that blue demon up when mommy isn't looking. That should do the trick :)


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I had my injections yesterday, Mummy has been spoiling me rotten because she was the one who took me for them. There is nothing wrong with me, just keep doing my fake cough just so Mummy will come and see if I am okay.


----------



## Braven05

ValentinesGal said:


> For the last few days mommy keeps sticking this blue rubber sucky thing in my nose...I HATE IT!!! I keep telling her its awful, but she won't listen :nope: Keeps saying she needs to get the snot monsters outta there so my cold will go away. Where the heck do snot monsters even come from? I've never actually seen one :shrug: And then, last night when she was hunting for these 'so-called' monsters, I think she missed and took a piece of my brain...MY BRAIN! Can you believe that? Ridiculous!
> 
> I think I'm going to try to get one of my dogs to go tear that blue demon up when mommy isn't looking. That should do the trick :)

The one my mom uses is green...and I call it the soul sucker...:nope:


----------



## BabyBoo36

So, Mummy has made something called "banana cake", but I heard her say to Daddy that she was no good at baking. She's better not give me any to try then...... Oooh, what's this she's put on my tray?? Smells bit like narna......looks a bit like toast.....I'll just pick it up and lick it but I bet I don't like it........ooohhhh...NOM NOM!...


----------



## lhancock90

Last night it was Daddys turn to be wound up by me, he sang In The Night Garden to me for 40 minutes and i heard him say to Mommy i was finally asleep, i heard him creep closer and closer and then BOO! I threw my blanket off my head and laughed, i am soooooo clever.


----------



## Lettuce

I managed to stay in mummy and daddy's bed all night! I just kept waking up and crying til they broke. 
Mummy is grumpy today.
I have a sore tummy, mummy says I'm constipated. Gran gave ne some orange juice, and rubbed my tummy. Big poo, but I think there's more.


----------



## BabyBoo36

Lettuce said:


> I managed to stay in mummy and daddy's bed all night! I just kept waking up and crying til they broke.
> Mummy is grumpy today.
> I have a sore tummy, mummy says I'm constipated. Gran gave ne some orange juice, and rubbed my tummy. Big poo, but I think there's more.

I've just had an early bath because I pooed up to my armie-pits! Mummy's a bit cross because it made her burn my sweet potato wedges for tea and she doesn't really want to give me mash because I'm already clean, and I'll rub it in my hair. Ooops x


----------



## Braven05

BabyBoo36 said:


> Lettuce said:
> 
> 
> I managed to stay in mummy and daddy's bed all night! I just kept waking up and crying til they broke.
> Mummy is grumpy today.
> I have a sore tummy, mummy says I'm constipated. Gran gave ne some orange juice, and rubbed my tummy. Big poo, but I think there's more.
> 
> I've just had an early bath because I pooed up to my armie-pits! Mummy's a bit cross because it made her burn my sweet potato wedges for tea and she doesn't really want to give me mash because I'm already clean, and I'll rub it in my hair. Ooops xClick to expand...

I pooped up to my armpits too! Mommy came to give me some boobie at lunchtime like usual and I ALWAYS save my poops for her. And this was a BIG one and it went out of my diaper and up my back all over my clothes! It was impressive! Mommy wasn't happy though.


----------



## MrsPoodle

Mummy gave me this purple thing today, she called it a blueberry rice cake. It was lush, I hope I get another one tomorrow!


----------



## wish2bmama

Mommy says I am going to be 1 year old next week. Like I know what that means. She's all teary and looking at my baby baby pics. BUT, she says I get to eat CAKE!! YESS! Score!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mommy is happy cause we're gonna go see Grampa and Grandma for my birfday! :)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

my mummy forgot that my birfday came before my great nanny's birfday when she was talkign to nanny about me getting cake. Whats cake?


----------



## Lettuce

Mummy says its her birfday soon! She says daddy better remember that I've to get her a present!


----------



## sequeena

I hurt head my head last night, I fell off the bed :( mummy screamed and I cried because she cried!!! I was ok after a cuddle but poor mummy didn't sleep most of the night :(


----------



## Braven05

sequeena said:


> I hurt head my head last night, I fell off the bed :( mummy screamed and I cried because she cried!!! I was ok after a cuddle but poor mummy didn't sleep most of the night :(

Oh no Thomas...that sounds scary. Hope your head is ok! :hugs:


----------



## pinkneon

BrokenfoREVer said:


> my mummy forgot that my birfday came before my great nanny's birfday when she was talkign to nanny about me getting cake. Whats cake?

Cake is SO yummy!! It's something soft and it all breaks easy so you have to be quick but it is sooooooooo nice. Mine had jam in the middle ...!


----------



## snowfia

I had my first bath today. I didn't really like it because it made me very cold so I pooped everywhere as soon as mummy took me out.

Daddy also keeps putting his face near mine when I'm hungry just so I start sucking on the pointy thing. It doesn't taste as nice as mummy's milk :(


----------



## tanya

Today mummy took me to a "soft play" I went to one last week and loved it and mummy took me to a different one, it had a ball pool it was really deep and I liked it and it had baby walker things and I was walking round, I've never been in one before my mummy thinks they're dangermouse no idea what that is I think it means extra fun. Mummy kept getting her antibac wipes out and grumbling to my auntie that everything was filthy and that the coffee tables were at toddle head height and had sharp corners. 
Mummy says we aren't going back and I can go to the place with the slide instead, yay! I like slide!
After lunch mummy put me on the floor to play with my toys but I wasn't interested in them I wanted the stuff on the fireplace but it was too far to reach so I shuffled on my tummy and rolled over lots of times and managed to pull it all off! Mummy was talking to grandma on the phone and said "oh crap! He's mobile" no idea what that means but I've been wriggling all over the place all afternoon. 

Mummy note- the play centre was filthy and charged me £1:50! I'll stick to the bigger cleaner and safer place down the road thats free! Also he's never shown any interest in moving round but suddenly caught on, not quite crawling but not far off, I think it might have been the baby walker giving him ideas that he could move lol


----------



## Lettuce

Ha! The cats are in trouble now, I crawled :)


----------



## Braven05

Lettuce said:


> Ha! The cats are in trouble now, I crawled :)

Yay! Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## tanya

Lettuce said:


> Ha! The cats are in trouble now, I crawled :)

Well done!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Are cats the furry things that run around? Nanny gets really cross & shouts at them. 

Mummy note... I feel like a serious mum now, I've not said the word cross in YRS!


----------



## tanya

Yeah they are, I am still looking for mine it doesn't seem to be coming back, my grandma has a cat who loves me and always wants to sit with me, I like to pull his fur out and pull his ears, he doesn't seem to mind but mummy and grandma shout and tell me not to hurt him apparently he's 20 and a bit senile so he keeps coming back, I think he likes it. Grandmas other cats don't like me as much but I was sitting on grandmas knee last week and one tried to get on her lap too, I wasn't having that! So I punched him in the eye an pulled his tail! Do you know what the naughty cat did? He scratched grandma and red stuff came out, then the cat I didn't like got out out in the garden and I got extra cuddles coz grandma was upset.


----------



## Lettuce

Ohh Tanya, I hope your mummy isn't too sad about the cat. :( augury cat scratching your grandma! 
My 2 cats are funny. I can see them sitting at the gate on my bedroom door, but they can't get in! Silly, it's not even high!
We are going to Ikea today- daddy says I'm getting a rug for my room to help with my crawling- it's hard to do on wooden floors.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I can crawl backwards and sit up on my own! Mommy is sad. She said I don't like the vest she put on me that says Mommy Rocks because I always throw up on it and the other day I pooped through my nappy on it. :(


----------



## Lettuce

:hugs: was an accident Alex! :( poor mummy.


----------



## steph.

Ohhh I had an awful day! I went to my cousin's 1st birthday party, where there were all these cool 1 year old people. I was so excited, spent ages getting ready, had a new oufit, and mummy even brushed my non-existent hair. I must have fallen asleep in the car on the way there, and missed most of the party. No one even thought to wake me up!:growlmad: Anyway I woke up and I had done a giant poop so mummy went to change me and then I felt like peeing when she took my nappy off, and then I peed all over my new outfit :cry: No one even got to see it! The only other outfit my inconsiderate mum had packed were old pyjamas :( And the worst part was that to excuse the old pyjamas she went around telling everyone about my giant poop and surprise wee. How embarassing! Needless to say none of the cool 1 year olds even talked to me :(


----------



## Lettuce

Mummy note: steph, that's hilarious! I proper laughed out loud.


----------



## ValentinesGal

Lettuce said:


> Ha! The cats are in trouble now, I crawled :)

That's awesome! :happydance:


----------



## ValentinesGal

steph. said:


> Ohhh I had an awful day! I went to my cousin's 1st birthday party, where there were all these cool 1 year old people. I was so excited, spent ages getting ready, had a new oufit, and mummy even brushed my non-existent hair. I must have fallen asleep in the car on the way there, and missed most of the party. No one even thought to wake me up!:growlmad: Anyway I woke up and I had done a giant poop so mummy went to change me and then I felt like peeing when she took my nappy off, and then I peed all over my new outfit :cry: No one even got to see it! The only other outfit my inconsiderate mum had packed were old pyjamas :( And the worst part was that to excuse the old pyjamas she went around telling everyone about my giant poop and surprise wee. How embarassing! Needless to say none of the cool 1 year olds even talked to me :(

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBoo36

OK, so here's the thing. At the moment, I'm just going to whine. I have no reason for it, I'm just going to do it. If they lift me up, I'll want down. If they put me down, I'll want up. If Mummy leaves the room, even if I can see her, I'll wail. I don't want Mummy, I want Daddy. I don't want Daddy, I want Mummy. If you give me my dummy I'll spit it across the room, and then want it back. Everytime you change my bum, I'll fight, and then poo in the clean nappy. And don't even think of leaving me to go to the loo, Mummy. I do it in my nappy, so what's your excuse? I'll refuse all my solids, and faff on my bottle. I don't know why, I JUST WILL.

Mummy says I'm teething and at the end of WW26. I don't know what it is, I just want to whine........


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mommy is mad at Daddy. She says he's moaning too much.

Mommy Note: RAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :brat:


----------



## Lettuce

Freya, you know you've broken their spirits when the sigh, and say "what the hell do you want?!" :haha:
Alex, my mummy is mad at my daddy too. She says he is a big faffer. And that he drives her mental. I don't know where that is, but we went to matalan, perhaps its somewhere else in the retail park...?
I have a big rash up my back, doctor at NHS 24 days its prob viral. :(


----------



## Karlie06

BabyBoo36 said:


> OK, so here's the thing. At the moment, I'm just going to whine. I have no reason for it, I'm just going to do it. If they lift me up, I'll want down. If they put me down, I'll want up. If Mummy leaves the room, even if I can see her, I'll wail. I don't want Mummy, I want Daddy. I don't want Daddy, I want Mummy. If you give me my dummy I'll spit it across the room, and then want it back. Everytime you change my bum, I'll fight, and then poo in the clean nappy. And don't even think of leaving me to go to the loo, Mummy. I do it in my nappy, so what's your excuse? I'll refuse all my solids, and faff on my bottle. I don't know why, I JUST WILL.
> 
> Mummy says I'm teething and at the end of WW26. I don't know what it is, I just want to whine........

I could have wrote this myself lol! Where did my happy easy going baby go? I've got a bad tempered Betty instead :wacko:


----------



## BabyBoo36

Lettuce said:


> Freya, you know you've broken their spirits when the sigh, and say "what the hell do you want?!" :haha: :(

Mummy note: Oh I've said those words a fair few times this weekend......


----------



## MummyinJune

Im so gorgeous, mummy tells me so! I'm the type of bloke you'd like, gorgeous, cheeky, mummy's boy, I don't do what im told, smiley and just perfect. Who wouldn't want me!


----------



## Sarah lo

My mummy says she's sleep training me. I don't get it, I don't need training. Mummy rocks me and I fall asleep but she says I'm getting too big and I have to fall asleep in my bed. 

Well last night mummy didn't rock me, she put me straight to bed. Well I thought, this won't work, I have to be rocked. So I thought surely if I stayed awake long enough she'd give in and rock me, (I like rocking, It's my favourite.) So to kill time I talked to my teddy for a bit, then I sucked my feets for a little while then I tried to touch the aminals that spin around above my head. But then mummy turned on my big glowy sheep thing that makes a nice noise and I don't know what happened but next time I looked it was 4am! WEIRD! :shrug:

So I'm just going to have to try harder to stay awake tomorrow night so I can get my rocky-byes. Does anyone have any tips on how I can really annoy my mummy till she rocks me?


----------



## sequeena

Cry, cry and cry some more. Mummy always picks me up when I cry :)


----------



## tanya

I think mummy is mad at grandma, I was playing with grandma today while mummy had a little sleep (no idea why she would need to since I'm letting her sleep all night now) but I was getting bored so grandma gave me some shiny noisy things to play with I liked shaking them around, I think they were called mummy's carkeys, I was shaking them round and I cut my leg with one of the sharp ones ad it hurt so I cried and smacked my leg to show grandma it hurt, grandma decided to cheer me up by letting me drunk her orange juice from her glass, I liked it it was yummy an she let me drink nearly half of it, mummy doesn't let me have juice cos she says it has sugars and enumbers in it and when mummy came in and saw grandma giving me juice she wasn't happy about it and when she saw the cut on my leg she really wasn't happy she looked like she was going to cry so I cried in support and mummy cleaned my leg (itd been nearly 20min since he cut it, keys aren't exactly clean!) mummy put my coat on even though we don't go home till later and told grandma that she wasn't very pleased and would phone her when I was in bed. 
I don't know what the fuss was about my leg barely hurts anymore, apart from in the bath it stung, and I was really happy about the juice, I was so happy in fact that I decided to tell mummy all about it when she was putting me to bed and I stayed up a whole hour after bedtime coz I was so giddy I couldn't sleep. 

Mummy note- mil was read the riot act and told in no uncertain terms that Flynn takes plenty of safe toys out with him and there is never a reason to give him dangerous stuff and that I didn't want him to have juice yet, especially not full strength full sugar artificial juice!


----------



## Braven05

tanya said:


> I think mummy is mad at grandma, I was playing with grandma today while mummy had a little sleep (no idea why she would need to since I'm letting her sleep all night now) but I was getting bored so grandma gave me some shiny noisy things to play with I liked shaking them around, I think they were called mummy's carkeys, I was shaking them round and I cut my leg with one of the sharp ones ad it hurt so I cried and smacked my leg to show grandma it hurt, grandma decided to cheer me up by letting me drunk her orange juice from her glass, I liked it it was yummy an she let me drink nearly half of it, mummy doesn't let me have juice cos she says it has sugars and enumbers in it and when mummy came in and saw grandma giving me juice she wasn't happy about it and when she saw the cut on my leg she really wasn't happy she looked like she was going to cry so I cried in support and mummy cleaned my leg (itd been nearly 20min since he cut it, keys aren't exactly clean!) mummy put my coat on even though we don't go home till later and told grandma that she wasn't very pleased and would phone her when I was in bed.
> I don't know what the fuss was about my leg barely hurts anymore, apart from in the bath it stung, and I was really happy about the juice, I was so happy in fact that I decided to tell mummy all about it when she was putting me to bed and I stayed up a whole hour after bedtime coz I was so giddy I couldn't sleep.
> 
> Mummy note- mil was read the riot act and told in no uncertain terms that Flynn takes plenty of safe toys out with him and there is never a reason to give him dangerous stuff and that I didn't want him to have juice yet, especially not full strength full sugar artificial juice!

:dohh: Ohhh boy


----------



## Lettuce

Silly woman! :( poor Flynn! :hugs:

My angelcare alarm went off... Never heard mummy run so fast! I think it's cos I rolled into the corner of my cot. Now im getting a sneaky midnight feast! But I can still hear mums heart racing.

Mummy note: bloody hell, nearly had a heart attack! :cry: she seems fine, I think it was just cos she was on her side at the far side of the cot. :(


----------



## maddog37

Do you know what I love to do? putting the wet clothes in the dryer for mommy! I can't move the big heavy stuff, but do I love throwing the tiny washcloths in. mommy says I'd get to drink my milk earlier if I'd just let her do it, but we both know I'm good at it. :)

I also tried to organize her underwear drawer the other day too, I was throwing them out one by one but then they looked kinda yummy so I lost my concentration and fell on a corner of the drawer. It hurt but mommy hugged me and stroked my head. I stopped crying but she didn't let me organize her things after that. Boo!


----------



## BabyBoo36

Aannddd, as well as the constant whining I'm also going to slap, scratch, pinch, pull hair, bite, kick mummy in the boobies when she's changing my bum, and screech really loudly for no apparent reason so the neighbours say to mummy in the street "My, hasn't she found her voice?!"

Then, when mummy had just finished telling Nanna what a grouch I'm being, I'll sit on Nanna's knee, all nice and quiet and smiley, and gently pat Nanna's poorly hand. Then, just after Daddy has finished explaining to Grandad for the 15785432257th time that they're doing baby led weaning cos I won't let them spoon feed me, I'll sit on Nanna's knee and let mummy spoon feed me a whole pot of yoggie.

Because I'm just that bad. Mwah!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ouchies! Sharp thingies in my mouth! Mommy rubs stuff from a little bottle on them and they feel better and I can sleep.


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Mommy! I don't know what it is but it hurts so bad! I fart and I pop myself...now everything is red and hot! I don't wanna sit, I don't wanna stand. Can you make it go away mommy?!??!!


----------



## Lettuce

Ha mum! I know you want me to nap so you can tidy... So I shall sing and dance and be a pain, I shall NOT sleep! La la Lala laaaaa!

No! Not the boobie, noooo, Jennifer, remember, don't drink it, it makes you sleepy, dooont! No, stay away, slap mummy, pinch to stay awake..... Not sleepy mummy....... Noooo.... No milkies.......
Nnoooo....no...... Oh yummy...... More....... 

Oh drat.....




Zzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## ValentinesGal

Lettuce said:


> Ha mum! I know you want me to nap so you can tidy... So I shall sing and dance and be a pain, I shall NOT sleep! La la Lala laaaaa!
> 
> No! Not the boobie, noooo, Jennifer, remember, don't drink it, it makes you sleepy, dooont! No, stay away, slap mummy, pinch to stay awake..... Not sleepy mummy....... Noooo.... No milkies.......
> Nnoooo....no...... Oh yummy...... More.......
> 
> Oh drat.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzz......

I hate when they do that! :growlmad:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Haha! I do that too fool mummy, she thinks I'm sleeping & puts my down for a nap & just as she puts me down I open my eyes & grin :D She keeps on falling for it!


----------



## tanya

Mummy and daddy took me out for tea in a restaurant today, I was really excited and mummy gave me the menu to look at, I banged on the pictures of fish fingers an beans but I was still happy with the plate of veggie sticks and dip, mummy said she thought they mustve been to our house coz they cut them exactly the right size, it was yummy, I chewed them and sucked off the dip. Daddy gave me some of his bread dipped in curry and mummy gave me some chicken from her salad and she let me try a little bit of bacon, I loved that but she wouldn't give me anymore :-(
I thought it was fun going out for tea do I decided to be a good boy so they take me again, it was past my bedtime when we got home so mummy skipped my bath, I was mad at her and was trying to stay awake and tell her off but I was soo sleepy!


----------



## BabyBoo36

I'm going to my Nan-nan's in Wales!!! Mummy has been sad for a few days, to we're going there so Mummy can see her Mummy! I love going to Nan-nan's. She gives me lots of fussings, and tells me how clever I am. And she tells Grandad off for mixing my name up and calling me the doggies name! Oooooh, I can do my backwards crawl for her! I wonder if Nan-nan will let me play with the DVD things under the TV that Mummy keeps moving me away from.......


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ooooo have a nice time Freya!! 

Mummy keeps talking about going to London, but nanny keeps telling her no. I want to go to London. My auntie June lives there & she makes a HUGE fuss of me :D


----------



## Lettuce

Yeah! Lucky you Freya! RRRRROOOOOAAAADDDDDD TRIP! I bet your nan-nan will let you play with all sorts of stuff that mummy doesn't let you! My gran does, like remotes, her glasses... :happydance:
Ive been clapping my hands for months, but last night I managed to make a noise doing it!! So I woke mum at 3:30 to show her, then she put me back to sleep, so I woke her at 4:30 to show her again. :D she lay on my bean bag growlmad: that's MINE mummy, auntie sa-sa made it for me for Christmas! I love it, it's got the owl and the pussy cat on it, with green gingham top and bottom, it's beautiful.) and tried to fool me into lying in my cot beside her and going back to sleep, but I just stood up and sang. Then I fell onto my bottom, but that was ok, cos I just clapped instead. :D then she gave up and took me into their bedroom, where I got cuddled and went back to sleep. Success! :smug:
What's a teenager? Mummy says she's going to pay me back when im one....


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

A teenager is when you're growed up & mummy will spend her life trying to get you out of bed instead of trying to get you to sleep.


----------



## Lettuce

Sounds silly to me! Why would you want to stay in bed all day? :shrug:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I have no idea...I think mummy must still be a teenager cos she likes to stay in bed for aaaaaaaagggggeeeeeesssss!!

Nanny says shes a cheat, cos she takes me into her bed on a morning so she can go back to sleep. :haha:


----------



## BabyBoo36

When I have a dress on, with tighties, I always lift my legs up and show people my bum. Daddy says "You'd best not do that when you're a teenager..." so I think it has something to do with short dresses as well? x


----------



## BabyBoo36

Oh, and Daddy also says I'm not allowed to talk to boys when I'm a teenager, so I won't be allowed to play with Ethan, Issac, James, Myles and Alfie at swimming. No fair.........


----------



## Pielette

Mummy says I'm not allowed to talk to girls until I'm 30 and that I'd better not be getting girls pregnant when I'm a teenager. What's pregnant?


----------



## BabyBoo36

Hmmmmm, seems there's a lot you're not allowed to do when you're a teenager...... think I'll stay little with my Mummy forever x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Daddy says I'll get all the girls. Eeeeeew! Cousin Katie is a girl and she's always shouting! Do all girls shout?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Mummy says I'll be a little heartbreaker when I'm a teenager. 

Alex..I don't think all girls shout, next door is a boy & all he does is shout.


----------



## BabyBoo36

I don't shout......oh alright then, maybe I do. But only cos I can and it makes Mummy giggle x


----------



## MrsPoodle

But mummy, I had 10 minutes nap in the car... Why have you put me in my cot?


----------



## Lettuce

I went on the swings today!! And I saw a rabbit. I fed it a carrot, but mummy caught me eating the other half and took it away. :(


----------



## BabyBoo36

Lettuce said:


> I went on the swings today!! And I saw a rabbit. I fed it a carrot, but *mummy caught me eating the other half and took it away*. :(

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lettuce

Mummy note: I know! How gross! :rofl: Peter the Rabbit wasn't pleased either...


----------



## TigerLady

Braven05 said:


> "So, I woke up at four this morning and I was starving! So I was like 'mom. mom I'm hungry." Nothin. So then I'm like, "MOM, I'm HUNGRY." Again, nothin. So then I'm mad and I'm like, "Mommmmm I'm so HUNGRRRYYYYY!!!!!" Finally! She rolls over. And do you know what she says to me?? "Shhhhh..." Wait....WTF, really?? Shh?! "No!!! I'm HUNGRY!!" Okay so she gets up after that, it worked. But then she picked me up, and where was she taking me? To the OTHER room...the one she "thinks" she's going to get me to sleep in, the one that has the bed with the bars she keeps trying to put me in....so annoying. Anyways, so she changes my diaper. TOTALLY NOT what I wanted...but then finally she takes me back to the bedroom and feeds me. Ahhh. But just before I fall asleep, yup...you guessed it...I take a BIG dump. THATS for making me wait!" - Avery
> 
> Sorry...I'm sleep deprived...I found this pretty amusing when I thought of this at 4 am while nursing a cranky baby lol I'm pretty sure thats what was going through her head. What would your LO post?

Yeah, I'm a little late to this. But OMG, I think I just peed myself. :rofl:


----------



## ValentinesGal

I get the hiccups a lot and I hate them! Mommy tries to help and occassionally even tries to scare them out of me, but mommy is really bad at trying to be scarey....I just look at her like 'Really, is that all you got". So, today I thought I'd show her how to properly scare. I sat in front of her real quiet and was just looking at her and suddenly I jumped and threw my hands in the air and let out a loud squeal. Mommy about spilled her coffee....it was hilarious! :rofl: Maybe I'll do it again later when she least expects it!


----------



## Vanilla_girl

So my mom keeps telling me that my eye is pink and trying to put drops in it. I really dont' want a pink eye since I'm a boy! and I need blue eyes! but the drops hurt so bad. Mommy is sneaky and gets one eye, but I squeeze squeeze squeeze my other eye shut.
It ususally takes about 20 mintues before mommy gives up and puts those evil drops away.


----------



## Lucy Lu

Haha love it!...

..."Why does she persist in sticking her boob in my face when I've clearly had my fill?! I'm a quick feeder and easily full - can't she see that with how content I am after feeds and also the amount of smiles I give?!... and what are these 'chart centiles' she keeps banging on about anyway?! :rofl:"


----------



## tanya

Mummy and daddy didn't argue much today so I was really happy, they took me out for the day but mummy wanted to go to the train museum and see Thomas but daddy wanted to go to the armouries and look at swords, daddy won and when we got there it was boring, all the windows were too high and I couldn't see anything so I was really bored and mummy said "I told you so" and daddy said he was really sorry and we can see Thomas next week, he promised to buy me a nice present instead, mummy and daddy took me into a big city and we had a long walk round the shops I liked it much better than the museum and we went to burger king for lunch, I saw daddy's burger and I wante it but I was happy enough with my cheese and some of mummy's salad. Daddy bought me a really cool fire engine and I can run it along the floor and make it make noises and mummy bought me a new shirt. 
I like it when mummy and daddy don't argue
I'm glad the museum was rubbish and we got to go shopping instead. 
Tonight I've gone to bed though and I don't know what's wrong but every time I go off to sleep I wake up after a while and cry lots. Mummy thinks its nightmares, I have a cold tho and a teethy that might be trying to grow but I already had medicine for that and when I wake up I'm really scared. I don't like it, do any of you have scary dreams? How can I make them go away?


----------



## BabyBoo36

I woke up last night and I was scared so I gave a huge cry. Mummy came in and and said "sshhh baby" and stroked my cheek and my hand and gave me my squidgy polar bear to cuddle, and I went back to sleep and the dreams must have gone away, cos the next thing I knew, it was morning!


----------



## tanya

Mummy gave me my boris blankie-bear and he seems to have frightened the scary away, mummy says we aren't going to Leeds anymore!


----------



## Braven05

I have a cold too :-( I have trouble breathing, especially when I eat. I screamed and screamed this morning while mommy was feeding me because I couldn't eat and breathe at the same time! That doesn't really work! I wanted mom to fix it but she kept shoving boobie in my face and saying "I'm sorry." She needs to fix this problem...unless it means she's going to use the "soul sucker"...then I'd rather starve!

Mommy got us all packed up...she says we're going to a confer-nence...and Daddy kissed me and said he won't see me for a few days...I don't wanna miss my Daddy! I don't wanna go to a confer-nence! Mommy said she didn't want to go either but she has to for work. This sucks.


----------



## ValentinesGal

Braven05 said:


> I have a cold too :-( I have trouble breathing, especially when I eat. I screamed and screamed this morning while mommy was feeding me because I couldn't eat and breathe at the same time! That doesn't really work! I wanted mom to fix it but she kept shoving boobie in my face and saying "I'm sorry." She needs to fix this problem...unless it means she's going to use the "soul sucker"...then I'd rather starve!
> 
> Mommy got us all packed up...she says we're going to a confer-nence...and Daddy kissed me and said he won't see me for a few days...I don't wanna miss my Daddy! I don't wanna go to a confer-nence! Mommy said she didn't want to go either but she has to for work. This sucks.

Sorry you have a cold and your day isn't going well :( Hope you feel better soon! Oohhh the soul sucker...maybe she'll forget where it is and won't have to use it! Hope the next few days go fast so you'll get to see your daddy again :hugs:


----------



## pinkjoelle

Im not happy today, I poked myself with sophie de girafe and that made me mad, I just want to bite everything, mom says im teething and gives me something cold to bite on... Whats teething? is she doing this to me? im so cranky I will make her pay by screaming bloody murder during the night and going back to sleep by the time she gets to my side....


----------



## Lettuce

My we are grumpy babies today! :hugs: to all the sore, snotty babies. I am one too. Mummy went out to see her friend tonight, so it was just me and daddy at grans for dinner. I forgot mum wasn't about til she got home and I heard her! Ha! I was neatly asleep for daddy but then I decided I wanted mummy! Now I'll stay awake as long as I can to see her some more... :)


----------



## BabyBoo36

I've been grumpy all day. I've cried when I'm on the floor, and slapped, scratched and pulled Mummy's hair when she tries to cuddle me. Daddy's out and Mummy's exhausted so she's had a bath and is going to bed early. I think I've overdone it on the "grumpyness" as I heard her tell Nan-nan that I could stay there if I didn't behave. Mummy wouldn't really leave me though. She knows I'll stop being grumpy when I can crawl better....


----------



## Lettuce

Ohhh, she won't leave you, mummy says that to me too. She says she's going to take me back to the hospital... ;) but I know she loves me. 

I also have a new thing to do. I havent cried much for the first 7months of my life, so now, when mummy leaves the room, even for a second, I wail! :D there's nothing wrong with me, I just don't like to leave the room. I'm happy playing by myself I she is right there, but she can't do anything else! :) I love my mummy.


----------



## BabyBoo36

I do this to my Mummy to. And I refuse to let Daddy feed me my bottle now because I want Mummy to do it. She does it better, cos she cuddles me more and lets me cuddle my polar bear while I drink and doesn't go "Come on Freya!" like Daddy does.


----------



## steph.

Oh Freya my mummy told me that she was going to send me to Brazil to live with my gran on Ipanema beach! That wouldnt be so bad, but then she also told me she was going to flush me down the toilet :shock: I hope she's joking about that one.

I dont think she'll get rid of me though because she said i'm extra special- apparently i'm the only person in the world that never sleeps and i'm making her special too because now she doesnt sleep either :D


----------



## tanya

my mummy sometimes says I'm going out the window sometimes or that she's going to get my auntie to get her badge out and take me away coz my auntie is a social worker but she told me she only takes babies from naughty mummys and daddies. i don't think my mummy is naughty enough even though she forgot to give me a bottle after my tea the other day and i didn't bother telling her to see how long she would take to realise, it took nearly an hour!
I've decided that i like mummy to be near me today, I totally ignore her when she's with me but the second she leaves the room i cry till she comes back and then ignore her again, its great fun! 
I've learned to wriggle round the floor too and I'm currently truing to pull mummys candles off the fireplace, she says I'm too slow to need to baby proof yet, I'm just waiting till she goes to the toilet, she has to go sometime and those candles look yummy!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mommy told me that little boys who don't sleep get taken away by the faeries. :shrug:

We went swimming today!!!!!! Mommy said I'm so clever and I kick my feeties really well! I'm not sure I like going under the water, but I never cry!

We're home now. Booooooobie!!!!!!!! Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Pielette

Mummy says I'm going swimming next week! Don't know what it is but I'm excited!
Two days ago Mummy took me to that mean place where they stick sharp things in your legs :nope: I'm being grumpy today and I was yesterday too, it makes me feel bad!


----------



## JD'2

well after waking for some lovely boobiesss at 4.30 i wanted to play so screcheeeed and screamed to play with the mommy person and after blowing lots of rasberries she got me up at 5.30 to play yaaaayyyyy. i then decided i was sleepy at 6.30 and had an hour and wanted to play again ooooooo i love me some play time. daddy came home from where ever he goes a night and said i was naughty and mummy is a poor mummy beacause i wanted to play at 5.30 :)


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

"MOOOOOOOM! You can't leave! I have to pull your earrings and your hair today! MOOOOOOOOM!"


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mommy says she loves your mommy's pictures :)


----------



## tmt

I am a sick, sick baby today. Mommy had to Put drops in my nose again and then out of nowhere she stuck something in my nose and it felt like she sucked away my brains; I smiled and laughed while she did it and then she called me a crazy baby freak. I don't know what this means. 

I do know that I'll be cranky later though and cry and cry and cry because it hurts to breathe then I'll pass out and be my crankiest at 6:30 in the morning and mommy will get upset and tell me to go to sleep but I won't listen. I hardly ever cry so mommy should consider herself lucky that I only get most cranky in the morning.


----------



## LittleBoo

Mum threw that shitty crotchdangler out today, HURRAH! Replaced by the much more comfortable Close carrier, I can now eat on the run. Mum seems pretty chuffed with it too.


----------



## booda

LittleBoo said:


> Mum threw that shitty crotchdangler out today, HURRAH! Replaced by the much more comfortable Close carrier, I can now eat on the run. Mum seems pretty chuffed with it too.

oOoh what kind did your mommy geT? my mommy sticks me in a moby but says i'll be too hot in it in the summertime so keeps saying she'll get a new one but doesnt know what kind!


----------



## MrsPoodle

I don't feel very well, been very very sick. You babies should have seen it yesterday, it was epic, all my lunch all over mummy's friend's sofa! Mummy was upset but her friend was very nice. I can't sleep at the moment though, feel too sick...


----------



## Lettuce

Daddy was meant to play with me this morning and give me breakfast, I heard mummy say so. She's says it's cos I'm up all night she's so tired and she does all the night get ups, and has me all day! So daddy PROMISED he'd get up this morning about 8 and let mummy sleep. 
I'm so disapponted. I got stuck with silly old mummy again! :cry: she seems sad too. Tho I know she loves to play with me. I licked her shoes to cheer her up. :D 

Ohhh she done a new trick last night! I was up for 1.5 hours from about 3:30, and mum got fed up and put me in my cot, I'd already scored and extra feed and lots of cuddles, but I wanted to stay up! Then she popped me on my side and started patting my back, I cried and wriggles, but she kept going!! And then I started falling asleep!! Disaster! I fell asleep for a wee while but managed to wake up again, but she DONE IT AGAIN! Then I slept til 7:45! drat. :(


----------



## DebzD

Z: Does anyone else's Mummy get out toys that you've not seen for ages only to let someone else play with them? She's my sister Bay-eee, but that was my play mat!
S: What's the big deal? It's just somewhere else to lie down with things hanging over you
Z: Shh, I wasn't asking you...


----------



## tanya

There's all this white stuff Outside! Mummy showe it to me when it first started and I was so excited to see white stuff falling from the sky that I did a big poo and mummy had to change all my clothes, mummy took me outside for a little while and let me touch some of it, I got really excited and was laughing and really giddy! Mummy says if the snow is still there in the morning we can't go to grandmas, we always go to grandmas on Sunday so I am sad about that but mummy says if the snow is bad then she's not going to let daddy drive to work (he's only been driving two weeks) and so he will be home tomorrow and mummy says we can get dressed in our warmest clothes and go play in the snow!


----------

